# Erstes Bulldozer Preview, jetzt geht es langsam los



## PsychoQeeny (9. Oktober 2011)

Hier ein Preview des FX 8150 , der mit dem i7 2600k verglichen wird...
 Über den Wahrheitsgehalt kann gestritten werden, aber dieser Bericht ist sehr aufwendig gestalltet und sieht alles andere, als wie OBR seine Billig Previews aus .
Zumal zeigt er eigendlich vieles , was in diversen Benchmarkes schon deutlich wurde.
Meine Meinung dazu ist, der FX ist dem Ph1 sehr ähnlich.

Quelle

http://lab501.ro/procesoare-chipseturi/amd-fx-8150-bulldozer-preview

Fals der Link zur Seite nicht mehr funzt, hier ein Vid. das ich gemacht hatte(*leider nicht beschnitten, das Vid. ab minute 2 anschauen*) FX - Qeeny's library


----------



## King_Sony (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erstes Bulldoser Preview, jetzt geht es langsam los*

Seite ist nicht erreichbar . Aber was ist der Ph1? Warum dürfen die vor allen anderen die Test veröffentlichen?

Sony


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erstes Bulldoser Preview, jetzt geht es langsam los*

1.PH1 steht für den ersten Phenom von AMD
2.Die stehen warschenlich nicht unter einem NDA

  Wegen der Leistung warte ich trotzdem auf die PCGH-Tests, dennoch thx für die News.


----------



## Kuschluk (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erstes Bulldoser Preview, jetzt geht es langsam los*

"langsam" los ^^ triffts wohl sehr gut ...

aber das ding ist echt extrem cool verpackt ! mein sandy kam in ner box ... (mein erster intel) da dachte ich schon huch ham se mir den falschen geschickt ? 300 euro und ne billige blaue verpackung *kotz* dafür stimmte dann aber endlich mal die leistung also ich war ehr überrascht statt ernüchternd festzustellen wie sonst (dass die verpackung cool ist und die leistung mäßig besser)


----------



## PsychoQeeny (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erstes Bulldoser Preview, jetzt geht es langsam los*

Die Seite ist schwer ereichbar, weil bei denen die Server natürlich voll laufen und überlastet sind(warum denn wohl)


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erstes Bulldoser Preview, jetzt geht es langsam los*

Naja langsam ist der bei weitem nicht. Genauso wenig wie der Phenom 2, die reichen alle noch gut aus (außer in Ausnahmefällen).
Intel ist halt schneller, aber solange das P/L stimmt ist es doch egal ob Intel oder AMD.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erstes Bulldoser Preview, jetzt geht es langsam los*

Jap, man muss echt Geduld haben, bis die Seite angezeigt wird.


----------



## einblumentopf (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erstes Bulldoser Preview, jetzt geht es langsam los*

Die Seite lädt nicht. Man sieht nur eine leere Seite, mein Networkmeter sagt mir allerdings das ich mit voller Geschwindigkeit (2 Mbit) unentwegt Daten sende... Hab mal fix wlan abgeschalten, warne jeden vor der Seite, erst recht wenn ich die .ro Endung sehe...


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erstes Bulldoser Preview, jetzt geht es langsam los*

Das ist ja effektiver als jeder DDoS . Ich hab jetzt auch nen 502er.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erstes Bulldoser Preview, jetzt geht es langsam los*



einblumentopf schrieb:


> Die Seite lädt nicht. Man sieht nur eine leere Seite, mein Networkmeter sagt mir allerdings das ich mit voller Geschwindigkeit (2 Mbit) unentwegt Daten sende... Hab mal fix wlan abgeschalten, warne jeden vor der Seite, erst recht wenn ich die .ro Endung sehe...



Kannst auch googlen ---> lab501 Fx8150 --> lab501 fx8150 - Google-Suche


----------



## King_Sony (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erstes Bulldoser Preview, jetzt geht es langsam los*

Aber er scheint nicht an den i7 2600k ranzukommen(lt. der Grafik). Ist das jetzt das Top Modell?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erstes Bulldoser Preview, jetzt geht es langsam los*

RO ist eben Rumänien, ist doch egal, wichtig ist, dass es da einen Bericht gibt, muss man halt warten.
Andere waren eventuell schlauer und haben Screenshots von der Seite gemacht.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erstes Bulldoser Preview, jetzt geht es langsam los*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> RO ist eben Rumänien, ist doch egal, wichtig ist, dass es da einen Bericht gibt, muss man halt warten.
> Andere waren eventuell schlauer und haben Screenshots von der Seite gemacht.


 
Ich auch ...hab auch Vid gemacht


----------



## King_Sony (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erstes Bulldoser Preview, jetzt geht es langsam los*

Ich würde es noch zum Startpost hinzufügen


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erstes Bulldoser Preview, jetzt geht es langsam los*

Sehr schön. 
Steht da irgendwo, mit welcher sonstigen Hardware sie die Tests gemacht haben?
Ich kann die Seite inzwischen auch nicht mehr öffnen. 

Aber in Games kackt der Bulldozer ja richtig ab, also ist es tatsächlich so, wie ich das befürchtet hatte.
Ein 4 Thread Game läuft nicht auf 4 Modulen sondern auf 4 Integer Kernen @ 2 Modulen.
Das ist schon mehr als ein Tiefschlag, der ging in die Weichteile.


----------



## xTc (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erstes Bulldoser Preview, jetzt geht es langsam los*

Hier die Testsysteme. 

Hab ein Backup vom ganzen Artikel.


----------



## B3RG1 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erstes Bulldoser Preview, jetzt geht es langsam los*

Spielebenchmarks in 1280x1024 
Aber der Bulldozer zieht ja klar den Kürzeren, wenn ich das richtig sehe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erstes Bulldoser Preview, jetzt geht es langsam los*



B3RG1 schrieb:


> Spielebenchmarks in 1280x1024



Jop, damit du nicht im GPU Limit bist.
Daher tippe ich auch, dass kein AA/AF aktiv ist.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erstes Bulldoser Preview, jetzt geht es langsam los*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein 4 Thread Game läuft nicht auf 4 Modulen sondern auf 4 Integer Kernen @ 2 Modulen.


Das ist beabsichtigt wegen dem Turbo und nicht anderes macht der Win8-Scheduler.


----------



## B3RG1 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erstes Bulldoser Preview, jetzt geht es langsam los*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, damit du nicht im GPU Limit bist.
> Daher tippe ich auch, dass kein AA/AF aktiv ist.


 Hab vllt vergessen zu erwähnen, dass 8x AA aktiviert ist


----------



## PsychoQeeny (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erstes Bulldoser Preview, jetzt geht es langsam los*

Doch AA war glaube bei x8 ... aber das sind ja nicht gerade GPU Lastige Games .


----------



## kalkone (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erstes Bulldoser Preview, jetzt geht es langsam los*

das ganze gibt es auch hier zu lesen:
AMD FX-8150 Retail (Bulldozer) Review by lab501 - Guru3D.com Forums


----------



## PsychoQeeny (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erstes Bulldoser Preview, jetzt geht es langsam los*

Ich lade das Video gerade auf screencast.com hoch ... weil hab es mit CamtasiaStudio6 gemacht .


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erstes Bulldoser Preview, jetzt geht es langsam los*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das ist beabsichtigt wegen dem Turbo und nicht anderes macht der Win8-Scheduler.


 
Und deswegen kann man die Architektur in den Fluss kippen.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erstes Bulldoser Preview, jetzt geht es langsam los*

Hab Video in Startpost getan... kann sein das ihr euch bei screencast.com anmelden müßt ... aber ist ja zum 0 tarif.


----------



## Schiassomat (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erstes Bulldoser Preview, jetzt geht es langsam los*

Mich würden die Temps Interessieren bei 5GHz übertaktung mit Box Cooler.

Die Leistung in Spielen ist sehr Ernüchternd, mich würde ein Vergleich zum 955er bzw. 970er und zum 1090t Ineressieren besonders in Games.


----------



## xTc (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erstes Bulldoser Preview, jetzt geht es langsam los*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Hab Video in Startpost getan... kann sein das ihr euch bei screencast.com anmelden müßt ... aber ist ja zum 0 tarif.


 
Hättest ja noch ein Voice-Commentary einbauen können.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erstes Bulldoser Preview, jetzt geht es langsam los*



Schiassomat schrieb:


> Mich würden die Temps Interessieren bei 5GHz übertaktung mit Box Cooler.
> 
> Die Leistung in Spielen ist sehr Ernüchternd, mich würde ein Vergleich zum 955er bzw. 970er und zum 1090t Ineressieren besonders in Games.



Dafür ist ja PCGH da, um es ausführlich zu machen .



xTc schrieb:


> Hättest ja noch ein Voice-Commentary einbauen können.



Kp ... hab zum ersten mal was mit Studio6 aufgenommen und da hochgeladen


----------



## King_Sony (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erstes Bulldoser Preview, jetzt geht es langsam los*

Also ohne optimierte Software keine Chance gegen Intel?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erstes Bulldoser Preview, jetzt geht es langsam los*



Schiassomat schrieb:


> Die Leistung in Spielen ist sehr Ernüchternd, mich würde ein Vergleich zum 955er bzw. 970er und zum 1090t Ineressieren besonders in Games.


 
Ja, aber eben auch kein Wunder, wenn ein 4 Thread Game nicht auf 4 Modulen läuft, sondern nur auf 2 Modulen.
Also der Vorteil der Architektur geht so den Bach runter und dann ist das exakt das, was eben dann passiert.
Ich verstehe nicht, wo das Problem halt ist, wieso kann Windows das Game nicht auf die 4 Module verteilen?
Nein, es erkennt die Integer Kerne und kloppt die 4 Threads auf die ersten 4 Integer Kerne und die Modul Bauweise kann ihren Vorteil nicht ausspielen.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erstes Bulldoser Preview, jetzt geht es langsam los*



King_Sony schrieb:


> Also ohne optimierte Software keine Chance gegen Intel?


 Schaut zumindest "auf dem ersten Blick" nicht danach aus...
Naja, noch ein paar Tage warten...., dann...... ja aber DANN...

P.S: Bulldo*s*er ist vom TS hoffentlich nur ein grammatikalischer Fehlgriff und soll nix mit einer Vorbeurteilung der Cpu zu tun haben...


----------



## da_exe (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erstes Bulldoser Preview, jetzt geht es langsam los*

Uiui, sieht ja jetzt doch nich soo dolle aus. In Resi5 teilweise 60 fps weniger is schon hart...


----------



## Der Schpammer (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erstes Bulldoser Preview, jetzt geht es langsam los*

Ich hoff mal das ist ein Fake, wäre echt schade wenn das ganze so versagt... Denn wenn jedes Spiel auf die Architektur angepasst werden muss haben ältere Games keine Chance. Mal sehen was andere Seiten zum Bulldozer sagen.


----------



## casmo1989 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erstes Bulldoser Preview, jetzt geht es langsam los*

Wenn die das Ding *FX 8 Core Processor *schimpfen... und ich am Mittwoch die gleichen Zahlen hier auf PCGH lese,...hat das Marketing definitv alles falsch gemacht, was es falsch zu machen gab!


----------



## Schiassomat (9. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht zahlt Intel nen schönen Bazzen Geld an Microsoft dass Win die Kernusage so besch verteilt. 

Muss mal mit der ersten Win7 Version gebencht werden ohne Intel SP1 Update.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Oktober 2011)

Also ich würd sagen dasser schön abstinkt gegen den 2600K... in allen Benches teils viel langsamer und das noch bei höherem Stromverbrauch.
War klar dass sie es wohl nicht schaffen würden am 2600er vorbeizuziehen aber das is doch schwer ernüchternd^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> War klar dass sie es wohl nicht schaffen würden am 2600er vorbeizuziehen aber das is doch schwer ernüchternd^^


 
Er ist ja aiuch teilweise langsamer als der Phenom und das ist die eigentliche Pleite.


----------



## derP4computer (9. Oktober 2011)

kalkone schrieb:


> das ganze gibt es auch hier zu lesen:
> AMD FX-8150 Retail (Bulldozer) Review by lab501 - Guru3D.com Forums


 Der Link funzt.


----------



## Löschzwerg (9. Oktober 2011)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Aktuell kann man froh sein wenn eine Anwendung mit 4 threads arbeitet, da nützt mir ein "8 Kern" Prozessor herzlich wenig. Noch dazu wenn dieser langsamer ist als ein gleichgetakteter Prozessor der Vorgängergeneration... Da werde ich wohl weiterhin bei meinem 1050T beiben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Der Link funzt.


 
Jop, die gehen und hey... bei einem Benchmark ist der Bulldozer schneller..Year.. Yippy...  


Ach, verdammt, das ist kein Benchmark, das ist der Stromverbrauch.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Oktober 2011)

Quanti, AMD sieht vor, dass vier Threads nur auf zwei Modulen laufen. Stichwort Turbo.


----------



## Swissjustme (9. Oktober 2011)

katastrophal.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Quanti, AMD sieht vor, dass vier Threads nur auf zwei Modulen laufen. Stichwort Turbo.


 
Das habe ich schon verstanden, Marc.
Aber ich finde die Vorgehensweise eben nicht sinnvoll, besser ist es meiner Meinung nach eben erst mal die Module auszulasten, damit eben der Vorteil dieser zum Tragen kommt.
Was nützt es, wenn ich 2 Module um 500MHz übertakte anstatt alle vier zu benutzen?
Ist ja so, als wenn ich einen Quad Core auf 2 Kerne laufen lasse und ihm dafür einen höheren Takt geben, funktioniert doch auch nicht.


----------



## Rizoma (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erstes Bulldoser Preview, jetzt geht es langsam los*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, aber eben auch kein Wunder, wenn ein 4 Thread Game nicht auf 4 Modulen läuft, sondern nur auf 2 Modulen.
> Also der Vorteil der Architektur geht so den Bach runter und dann ist das exakt das, was eben dann passiert.
> Ich verstehe nicht, wo das Problem halt ist, wieso kann Windows das Game nicht auf die 4 Module verteilen?
> Nein, es erkennt die Integer Kerne und kloppt die 4 Threads auf die ersten 4 Integer Kerne und die Modul Bauweise kann ihren Vorteil nicht ausspielen.


 
Das würde ja nix bringen da wenn selbst wenn man die 4 Threads auf die Module verteilen würde würde pro modul ein integerkern sich langweilen. Es würde nur was bringen wenn ein Thread von beiden Integern gleichzeitig abgearbeitet werden könnte damit dieser schneller abgearbeitet ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

Aber zwei Integer Kerne müssen sich die FPU teilen, bei vier Modulen hätte jeder Integer Kern seine eigenen FPU und wäre schneller.


----------



## Rizoma (9. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber zwei Integer Kerne müssen sich die FPU teilen, bei vier Modulen hätte jeder Integer Kern seine eigenen FPU und wäre schneller.


 
Sicher aber ich glaube dieser Nachteil wird durch die Übertaktung der Kerne wieder ausgeglichen


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Sicher aber ich glaube dieser Nachteil wird durch die Übertaktung der Kerne wieder ausgeglichen


 
Eben nicht, wie man es an den Game Benchmarks sehen kann.
Mich würde jetzt mal interessieren, wie es aussieht, wenn die auf alle Module verteilt werden, nur ist das leider ja nicht möglich.


----------



## Fuzi0n (9. Oktober 2011)

Hmmm, mehrere Quellen berichten davon, dass Bulli eine Gurke ist. Tja.
Nie und nimmer würde ich Bulli kaufen, wenn die Daten stimmen... dann lieber ein Phenom II X6 1100T. 

So wie es aussieht hat AMD richtig schei_e gebaut und der Bulli wird mächtig floppen - zumindest im Desktop Markt. Kein Wunder, dass Dirk Meyer anfang des Jahres gefeuert wurde. 

Ich bin Maßlos enttäuscht... Naja. Hoffentlich werden Piledriver bzw. Steamroller Cores alles richten.


----------



## violinista7000 (9. Oktober 2011)

Warten wir noch ab, am Dienstag den 12.10. ist alles vorbei.

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass Marc AMDs Vorgehensweise verteidigt, also, abwarten.


----------



## Dekatar (9. Oktober 2011)

Tjo sieht nicht gut aus...habe gehofft AMD kommt wieder näher ran an Intel.
Mittwoch gibt es wohl traurige Gewissheit.
Ich als Softwareentwickler finde die neue Asm-Befehlsätze (XOP,FMA4,LWP) interessant, das wars aber auch...

PS:
Ich denke das Ding wird sich trotzdem gut verkaufen über denn Preis und eventuell über BF3-Hype-Marketing (http://bit.ly/nrT21h) :>


----------



## Eckism (9. Oktober 2011)

Irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das der Bulldozer wirklich so langsam ist. Da steh ich ja mit meinem Uralten Opteron 175 noch gut da...

Man entwickelt doch nicht über Jahre eine neue Architektur, die langsamer als die sehr viel ältere ist, das fällt doch irgendwann in der Entwicklung schon auf, das die Architektur für's Klo ist. Ich kann mir wirklich nur vorstellen, das da Softwareseitig noch was nicht so im reinen ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

Klar, wenn Battlefield 3 alle Threads anwirft, sieht Bulldozer schon gut aus, keine Frage, ist aber eben selten.


----------



## Rizoma (9. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eben nicht, wie man es an den Game Benchmarks sehen kann.
> Mich würde jetzt mal interessieren, wie es aussieht, wenn die auf alle Module verteilt werden, nur ist das leider ja nicht möglich.


 
es wird schon ausgeglichen aber du musst auch bedenken das die reine Pro-taktleistung des FX nicht an die von Intel ran kommt


----------



## Fuzi0n (9. Oktober 2011)

Hier stand Mist. @MOD: Bitte diesen Beitrag löschen.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erstes Bulldoser Preview, jetzt geht es langsam los*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Das ist ja effektiver als jeder DDoS . Ich hab jetzt auch nen 502er.


 
 da hast du recht^^
mit Müh und Not hab ich mich gerade durchgerungen. Zwar hab ich jetzt nur die Originalversion, von der ich bis auf die Balkenlänge bei den Benchmarks absolut nix versteh, aber immerhin...


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

Rizoma schrieb:


> es wird schon ausgeglichen aber du musst auch bedenken das die reine Pro-taktleistung des FX nicht an die von Intel ran kommt


 
Die ist auch egal, es geht rein um den Vergleich mit dem Phenom.
Läuft das Game auf 2 Module, musst du zwangsläufig stark übertakten, damit wenigstens etwas an Leistung rauskommt, ein 955 ist da nicht langsamer.

Jedenfalls bin ich sehr gespannt auf den Vergleich Bulldozer vs. 955/965 und eben Games, die nur auf 3-4 Threads laufen.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (9. Oktober 2011)

Also um ehrlich zu sein schenke ich den Zahlen bis jetzt erstmal keinen Glauben. Aufgrund der Bauweise müsste der AMD in CPU-basierten Anwendungsbenchmarks zwangsläufig gut abschneiden und vielleicht sogar den 2600k überholen. Ich lasse mich von den anderen Tests überzeugen, die am 12.10. erscheinen. Allerdings hinterlassen die Benchmarks einen faden Beigeschmack bei mir. Wenn der Bulldozer wirklich so endet wie hier beschrieben, dann hoffe ich, dass wir zumindest beim "Enhanced Bulldozer" nächstes Jahr einen Chip sehen werden, der ähnlich dem Deneb oder dem GF110 wieder den Anschluss an die Konkurrenz schafft.


----------



## Eckism (9. Oktober 2011)

Was mir gerade aufgefallen ist, die Werte von AIDA64 stimmen von der Internetseite mit denen auf meinen Rechner nicht überein!?

Das ist mir vorallem bei den Speichertests aufgefallen...


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (9. Oktober 2011)

Eckism schrieb:


> Was mir gerade aufgefallen ist, die Werte von AIDA64 stimmen von der Internetseite mit denen auf meinen Rechner nicht überein!?
> 
> Das ist mir vorallem bei den Speichertests aufgefallen...


 
Aber was noch viel wichtiger ist - was haben die Illuminaten damit zu tun?


----------



## Eckism (9. Oktober 2011)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Aber was noch viel wichtiger ist - was haben die Illuminaten damit zu tun?



Ich hab ja nicht gesagt, das die Rumänen bescheißen...aber warum ist das so?


----------



## PsychoQeeny (9. Oktober 2011)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich hab ja nicht gesagt, das die Rumänen bescheißen...aber warum ist das so?



In Aida spielen viele Faktoren eine Rolle ... zb. Ram geschwindigkeit


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (9. Oktober 2011)

Tjo... Zufall wahrscheinlich


----------



## Jonas280791 (9. Oktober 2011)

Da fehlen halt nur neue Treiber für diese neue Architektur!  In Windows findet mann keine "AMDK15.sys" . Nur eine "AMDK8.sys". Verbessert mich pfalz ich falsch liege....


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (9. Oktober 2011)

Am 12. wissen wir mehr...


----------



## Eckism (9. Oktober 2011)

Jonas280791 schrieb:


> Da fehlen halt nur neue Treiber für diese neue Architektur!  In Windows findet mann keine "AMDK15.sys" . Nur eine "AMDK8.sys". Verbessert mich *Rheinland*-pfalz ich falsch liege....



Sorry, aber bei dem schönen Wetter hab ich gute laune und mach mal nen Späßchen.... nicht persönlich nehmen....

@*cPT_cAPSLOCK*
Hoffentlich geht am 11. die Welt unter, dann war alles nur Fake....


----------



## FreezerX (9. Oktober 2011)

Das ist dramatisch! Ich kenne keine Architektur die so ein Flop ist. Sehr langsam, sehr ineffizient und die Prozessoren werden nicht mal ein gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis besitzen _können_, weil AMD für ihren FX-8150 nicht beliebig wenig verlangen können.  

Ich hoffe *wirklich*, dass in der Architektur noch viel Potential steckt. Denn mit der muss AMD gegen Ivy Bridge und Haswell bestehen können.  Ich glaube die folgenden  Jahre werden sehr dramatisch, auch  wenn ich das auf keinen  Fall hoffen möchte. 

Jetzt kann ich verstehen, warum die Suche nach einem Chef so schwierig war für AMD. Die Zukunftserwartung war sicher schon im Januar (Abgang Dirk Meyers) im vollen Umfang zu sehen.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (9. Oktober 2011)

Eckism schrieb:


> Sorry, aber bei dem schönen Wetter hab ich gute laune und mach mal nen Späßchen.... nicht persönlich nehmen....
> 
> @*cPT_cAPSLOCK*
> Hoffentlich geht am 11. die Welt unter, dann war alles nur Fake....


 
Dann streiten sich Rory P. Read und Paul S. Otellini im Jenseits, welche CPU denn nun die bessere war http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Otellini


----------



## .Mac (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke so schlimm wird es für AMD nicht, auch wenn die Highend-Schiene für Hardwarekenner wohl nix wird, gibt es immer noch die Otto-Normal Verbraucher im MM oder Saturn(welche sich von 8-Core und 4.2Ghz beeindrucken lassen), und Llano gibt es schliesslich auch noch, und die gehen ja wie warme Semmel vom Ladentisch.

Von daher schmeiß ich mal 'ne gewagte These hier rein, und sage das AMD bessere Jahre haben wird(auch finanziell) als zuvor.


----------



## bulldozer (9. Oktober 2011)

eieiei, die Game Benchmarks sind ja miserabel, denk da ist sogar Phenom II besser.
Wie Quantenslipstream verstehe ich es auch nicht warum die den workload nicht auf alle Module verteilen und jeder Integer Kern somit die ganze FPU für sich hätte..

Sieht langsam tatsächlich so aus als wäre nen Phenom II Die-Shrink + 8 Kerne der bessere Weg gewesen.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (9. Oktober 2011)

.Mac schrieb:


> Ich denke so schlimm wird es für AMD nicht, auch wenn die Highend-Schiene für Hardwarekenner wohl nix wird, gibt es immer noch die Otto-Normal Verbraucher im MM oder Saturn(welche sich von 8-Core und 4.2Ghz beeindrucken lassen), und Llano gibt es schliesslich auch noch, und die gehen ja wie warme Semmel vom Ladentisch.
> 
> Von daher schmeiß ich mal 'ne gewagte These hier rein, und sage das AMD bessere Jahre haben wird(auch finanziell) als zuvor.



Das sollte auch nicht schwer sein, ohne Intels 1,25Mrd hätte AMD letztes Jahr keine 300mio Gewinn gemacht 



bulldozer schrieb:


> eieiei, die Game Benchmarks sind ja miserabel, denk da ist sogar Phenom II besser.
> Wie  Quantenslipstream verstehe ich es auch nicht warum die den workload  nicht auf alle Module verteilen und jeder Integer Kern somit die ganze  FPU für sich hätte..
> 
> Sieht langsam tatsächlich so aus als wäre nen Phenom II Die-Shrink + 8 Kerne der bessere Weg gewesen.



Diese Games sind aber nur welche, die nicht 6-8 Threads benützen ... mit Bf3 sieht das nicht mehr so "drastisch" aus


----------



## FreezerX (9. Oktober 2011)

.Mac schrieb:


> Ich denke so schlimm wird es für AMD nicht, auch wenn die Highend-Schiene für Hardwarekenner wohl nix wird, gibt es immer noch die Otto-Normal Verbraucher im MM oder Saturn(welche sich von 8-Core und 4.2Ghz beeindrucken lassen), und Llano gibt es schliesslich auch noch, und die gehen ja wie warme Semmel vom Ladentisch.
> 
> Von daher schmeiß ich mal 'ne gewagte These hier rein, und sage das AMD bessere Jahre haben wird(auch finanziell) als zuvor.


 
Da hast Recht, Llano ist ein Standbein und der Grafikkartenmarkt auch. Aber das selbst Media Markt und Saturn diese AMD FX verbauen, nur wegen der tollen Kennzahlen, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## razzor1984 (9. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Klar, wenn Battlefield 3 alle Threads anwirft, sieht Bulldozer schon gut aus, keine Frage, ist aber eben selten.



Wenn ich aber mal nen vergleich ziehe zwischen dem Bulli FX-8120 & dem 1100t in dem BF3 chart dann seh ich da nicht so viel FPS mehr. Sogar mein "alter" 1055t @3,5ghz wird die Werte noch schaffen 
Ich warte mal auf eine vollständige Analyse seitens PCGH hab - möcht endlich mal klarheit über den Powerconsum !!
Weiters seh ich den FX - 8120 eh so in der Preislichen nähe des 2500k (KAMPFPREIS seitens AMD) - wie würde ein benchmark zwischen den beiden ausschauen ???


----------



## Eckism (9. Oktober 2011)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Dann streiten sich Rory P. Read und Paul S. Otellini im Jenseits, welche CPU denn nun die bessere war http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Otellini


 
Auch AMD wird wissen, das die i7 Top sind, auch wenn sie's nicht zugeben.
Ich als AMDler find die i7 auch Klasse, aber Intel sagt mir nunmal nicht so zu. Ich brauch nicht das schnellste, meine Rechner halten immer ewigkeiten....


----------



## Dante1611 (9. Oktober 2011)

@ FreezerX
Ich schon, da sich die (dummen...) Konsumenten von solchen Zahlen beeindrucken lassen! Und das wissen MM und Co. auch...
Wenn die Leute auf dem Schild einen auf einen sagen wir mal 4,8GHz übertakteten Prozessor sehen, dann geht der auch mit einer GTX 550ti für über 1000€ über den Tisch, da kannste' einen drauf lassen^^


----------



## PsychoQeeny (9. Oktober 2011)

Eckism schrieb:


> Auch AMD wird wissen, das die i7 Top sind, auch wenn sie's nicht zugeben.
> Ich als AMDler find die i7 auch Klasse, aber Intel sagt mir nunmal nicht so zu. Ich brauch nicht das schnellste, meine Rechner halten immer ewigkeiten....



Jop, "mein Auto fährt 280kmh ... hey das ist doch garnix, die neuen i7 Autos fahren 350kmh... ja echt? Und wo kannst du das Fahren ? --> Ka  aber mann könnte"


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (9. Oktober 2011)

Eckism schrieb:


> Auch AMD wird wissen, das die i7 Top sind, auch wenn sie's nicht zugeben.
> Ich als AMDler find die i7 auch Klasse, aber Intel sagt mir nunmal nicht so zu. Ich brauch nicht das schnellste, meine Rechner halten immer ewigkeiten....



Ich als AMD-Sympathisant hätte liebend gerne den Bulldozer bei mir installiert, da er hervorragend zu meinem Nutzerprofil gepasst hätte... aber im April gab's eben noch keinen Bulldozer


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Diese Games sind aber nur welche, die nicht 6-8 Threads benützen ... mit Bf3 sieht das nicht mehr so "drastisch" aus



Das ist aber eigentlich Banane, denn es sind nur eine Hand voll und bei denen ist dann auch ein Phenom X6 recht gut dabei.



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber mal nen vergleich ziehe zwischen dem Bulli FX-8120 & dem 1100t in dem BF3 chart dann seh ich da nicht so viel FPS mehr. Sogar mein "alter" 1055t @3,5ghz wird die Werte noch schaffen



Das bezog sich ja auch nur darauf, dass der Bulldozer dann näher am Intel dran sein könnte.
Dass du das auch mit einem Phenom X6 schaffen kannst, ist klar, das ist ja auch das eigentliche Probleme. 
Nicht, dass Bulldozer Sandy nicht schlagen kann, damit haben ja alle gerechnet, aber dass er nicht mal den Phenom hinter sich lassen kann, ist der eigentliche Aufreger.



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Weiters seh ich den FX - 8120 eh so in der Preislichen nähe des 2500k (KAMPFPREIS seitens AMD) - wie würde ein benchmark zwischen den beiden ausschauen ???



Der 8120 muss doch kämpfen um überhaupt einen i5 2300 zu schlagen, der 2500k ist noch mal eine Nummer weiter weg.


----------



## turbosnake (9. Oktober 2011)

Allerdings sagen diese Benchmarks wenig über den Alltag aus. Welcher normale Mensch macht sowas täglich ?
Intressanter wäre die Geschwindigkeit in realitätsnahen Anwendungen.


----------



## bulldozer (9. Oktober 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Diese Games sind aber nur welche, die nicht 6-8 Threads benützen ... mit Bf3 sieht das nicht mehr so "drastisch" aus


joa, nur bringt das wenig wenn man nur selektierte Spiele die 8 Threads unterstützen vernünftig darauf zocken kann.

Aber wie man in den Benches a la Cinebench sieht, kann der BD ja nichtmal mit allen 8 Threads an den 2600k rankommen und die Phenom X6's sind da eigentlich ziemlich dicht dran, IPC ist also deutlich in den Keller gefallen und in Spielen dürften die Phenoms sogar schneller sein, schade.

Jetzt den 12ten abwarten bis sich das bestätigt und mir dann meinen ersten Intel überhaupt zulegen


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

bulldozer schrieb:


> Jetzt den 12ten abwarten bis sich das bestätigt und mir dann meinen ersten Intel überhaupt zulegen


 
Der 1055T langt doch noch bis Bulldozer 2.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was nützt es, wenn ich 2 Module um 500MHz übertakte anstatt alle vier zu benutzen?


Der Takt-Benefit liegt über dem der Modul-Ressourcen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Der Takt-Benefit liegt über dem der Modul-Ressourcen.


 
Öhm.. was für ein Ding? 
Kannst du das mal erklären?


----------



## PsychoQeeny (9. Oktober 2011)

bulldozer schrieb:


> joa, nur bringt das wenig wenn man nur selektierte Spiele die 8 Threads unterstützen vernünftig darauf zocken kann.
> 
> Aber wie man in den Benches a la Cinebench sieht, kann der BD ja nichtmal mit allen 8 Threads an den 2600k rankommen und die Phenom X6's sind da eigentlich ziemlich dicht dran, IPC ist also deutlich in den Keller gefallen und in Spielen dürften die Phenoms sogar schneller sein, schade.
> 
> Jetzt den 12ten abwarten bis sich das bestätigt und mir dann meinen ersten Intel überhaupt zulegen



Brauchst du ja nicht, mit einen x6 ala 3,6ghz kann man getrost auf den BD2 warten... der wie der Ph2 auch eine schippe drauf legen wird... Intel muss mit ivy auch erstmal was zeigen (das könnte auch so ein Reinfall werden)



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der 1055T langt doch noch bis Bulldozer 2.



Hä? Du sack, das hab ich nie geschrieben


----------



## Clawhammer (9. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir hat die Seite gerade einmal 2 Sekunden benötigt um vollständig geladen zusein.


ich würde eher warten bis es Offizielle Vergleiche oder Benches gibt auch von Deutscher wie zB. dem PCGH


----------



## bulldozer (9. Oktober 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Brauchst du ja nicht, mit einen x6 ala 3,6ghz kann man getrost auf den BD2 warten... der wie der Ph2 auch eine schippe drauf legen wird... Intel muss mit ivy auch erstmal was zeigen (das könnte auch so ein Reinfall werden)


nah, der X6 geht gar nicht mehr, der limitiert meine Grafikkarte ohne Ende in Spielen die nicht grad 6 Threads nutzen.. da hab ich keine Lust mehr drauf.
Denke mal ich werde bist SB-E warten und dann zugreifen.

Übrigens was interessantes: Habe grad mein Phenom @ 3,5 GHz durch Cinebench gejagt und bin auf 6,13 Punkte gekommen und somit mehr als beim FX-8150 Lol, die haben ja wirkich Bockmist beim BD gemacht.

Unterm Strich gesagt ist der FX-8150 wohl ungefähr so schnell wie ein 1100T nur dass der Phenom bei Games deutlich schneller sein dürfte, also lieber zum alten Produkt greifen :E


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

bulldozer schrieb:


> nah, der X6 geht gar nicht mehr, der limitiert meine Grafikkarte ohne Ende in Spielen die nicht grad 6 Threads nutzen.. da hab ich keine Lust mehr drauf.


 
Das wird sich bei Intel aber nicht großartig ändern, die GTX 590 hat nun mal zu viel Leistung für eine Standard CPU, egal ob 1055T oder i7 2600.


----------



## Clawhammer (9. Oktober 2011)

Nja ausserdem der prozessor hat ja in dem Sinne nichts damit zutun sondern die Software Entwicklung...wenn man es so sieht wäre ein 4 Kerner wahrscheinlich auch überflüssig...


----------



## derP4computer (9. Oktober 2011)

> Jop, "mein Auto fährt 280kmh ... hey das ist doch garnix, die neuen i7  Autos fahren 350kmh... ja echt? Und wo kannst du das Fahren ? --> Ka  aber mann könnte"


Auf der A29 um den Bulldozer persönlich von der Mindfactory Zentrale abzuholen.


----------



## bulldozer (9. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das wird sich bei Intel aber nicht großartig ändern, die GTX 590 hat nun mal zu viel Leistung für eine Standard CPU, egal ob 1055T oder i7 2600.


 
Bei einem 2600k ist aber garantiert, dass er mindestens 4,2 GHz on air mitmacht, die meisten schaffen ja 4,4 - 4,7.
Im overclock.net Forum gabs außerdem noch Vergleiche mit einem 5870 CF System bei denen ein X6 @ 4 GHz limitiert hat (GPU's auf ~60%) und der 2600k @ 4 GHz die GPU's zu 100% ausgelastet hat, der Unterschied ist in Games größer als du denkst.

Außerdem hab ich mit meinem Phenom ein miserables Sample erwischt, für die 3,6 Ghz brauche ich 1,5 Volt um überhaupt zu booten :p.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm.. was für ein Ding? Kannst du das mal erklären?


Das Plus durch den Turbo auf zwei Modulen ist größer als der Gewinn an IPC wenn man jeden Thread auf ein Modul packt. Von 3,6 GHz auf 4,2 GHz sind +17%, das erreichst du nicht, wenn du die gesharten Teile einem INT zuordnest (selbst mit dem Turbo auf 3,9 GHz - was +8% sind - fehlen dir noch 9%). Ist doch logisch.


----------



## Clawhammer (9. Oktober 2011)

Marc ich habe den Satz nicht soganz verstanden, ist mir wohl zu hoch...

Heisst das der Intel ist mit seinem Turbo auf einzelne Kerne bzw. Virt. Kernen Schneller oder der Bulli mit Turbo auf einem Modul?


----------



## FreezerX (9. Oktober 2011)

bulldozer schrieb:


> ... bei denen ein X6 @ 4 GHz limitiert hat (GPU's auf ~60%) und der 2600k @ 4 GHz die GPU's zu 100% ausgelastet hat, der Unterschied ist in Games größer als du denkst.



Das ist richtig, ein 2600K ist bei Spielen durchaus im Schnitt 35% schneller als ein 1100T, bei "Prozessor-Test-Einstellungen" (das übliche halt: geringe Auflösung, ohne AA und AF).


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

bulldozer schrieb:


> Außerdem hab ich mit meinem Phenom ein miserables Sample erwischt, für die 3,6 Ghz brauche ich 1,5 Volt um überhaupt zu booten :p.


 
Das klingt echt schlecht, du hättest vielleicht doch einen 1090T kaufen sollen. 3,6GHz machen viele mit 1,36 Volt.



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das Plus durch den Turbo auf zwei Modulen ist größer als der Gewinn an IPC wenn man jeden Thread auf ein Modul packt. Von 3,6 GHz auf 4,2 GHz sind +17%, das erreichst du nicht, wenn du die gesharten Teile einem INT zuordnest (selbst mit dem Turbo auf 3,9 GHz - was +8% sind - fehlen dir noch 9%). Ist doch logisch.


 
Hast du das getestet?


----------



## Eckism (9. Oktober 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Jop, "mein Auto fährt 280kmh ... hey das ist doch garnix, die neuen i7 Autos fahren 350kmh... ja echt? Und wo kannst du das Fahren ? --> Ka  aber mann könnte"



280km/h? Oooooch, meine Brezel geht bei 220 in den Begrenzer.... Aber er geht schnell auf Höchstgeschwindigkeit...

@@*cPT_cAPSLOCK*
Mein Rechner is erst 2 Jahre, so nach 4-5 Jahren denk ich dann mal wieder über nen neuen nach...


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Oktober 2011)

Schaut euch mal die Preisentwicklung des i5-2500k und des i7-2600k an.
Preisentwicklung für Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) (90 Tage) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Preisentwicklung für Intel Core i7-2600K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80623I72600K) (90 Tage) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Lee (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt ziemlich verärgert von der Sache. Als ich mir vor ein paar Monaten mein 955BE System zusammengestellt habe, habe ich das nur getan, weil ich gedacht habe, dass der Bulli zumindest etwas schneller sein wird, als der K10. Das er schneller als Intel wird habe ich nie für möglich gehalten, aber das ist ja mal echt das letzte. Eigentlich wollte ich meinen 955BE durch einen 2 Modul FX ersetzen, der dann schneller sein sollte bei gleichzeitig weniger Verbrauch. Das war wohl nix. Hätte ich doch eher zu nem Core i3 gegriffen...

Nach all den negativen Berichten kann ich auch kaum noch glauben, dass das alles nur fake Benches sind. Mal abwarten was PCGH sagt, aber für mich ist Bulldozer, und damit AMD, wahrscheinlich gestorben.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (9. Oktober 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal die Preisentwicklung des i5-2500k und des i7-2600k an.
> Preisentwicklung für Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) (90 Tage) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> Preisentwicklung für Intel Core i7-2600K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80623I72600K) (90 Tage) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Und ich hab den 2600k noch für 310€ gekauft  toll


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

Jop, ist allgemein so, 1090T und 1100T werden auch wieder teurer. 
Das wars wohl mit super günstig, auch die RAMs ziehen langsam an, man merkt, dass es auf den Winter zu geht, dann wird Umsatz gemacht und die Preise steigen eben.


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich bitte dich, dieser Preisspung in den letzten 2 Tagen bei beiden Produkten hat wohl nicht nur was mit Winterbeginn zu tun.


----------



## FreezerX (9. Oktober 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal die Preisentwicklung des i5-2500k und des i7-2600k an.
> Preisentwicklung für Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) (90 Tage) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> Preisentwicklung für Intel Core i7-2600K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80623I72600K) (90 Tage) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Krass! Auch mal eine Reaktion. Will Intel AMD Luft verschaffen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich bitte dich, dieser Preisspung in den letzten 2 Tagen bei beiden Produkten hat wohl nicht nur was mit Winterbeginn zu tun.


 
Ist aber so, vor ein paar Tagen hat der 1090T noch 125€ gekostet jetzt ist er bei 140€.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (9. Oktober 2011)

FreezerX schrieb:


> Krass! Auch mal eine Reaktion. Will Intel AMD Luft verschaffen?


Das ist nicht Intel... das sind die "Händler"


----------



## dochurt (9. Oktober 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich bitte dich, dieser Preisspung in den letzten 2 Tagen bei beiden Produkten hat wohl nicht nur was mit Winterbeginn zu tun.


 Der Händler (i-cases) der dafür verantwortlich war, dass 25k und 26k so günstig gelistet war, ist nicht mehr bei geizhals gelistet !

Hinzukommt, dass der Dollar ein wenig im Kurs gestiegen ist


----------



## King_Sony (9. Oktober 2011)

Oder jmd. ist sich sicher, dass der Bulli floppen wird


----------



## FreezerX (9. Oktober 2011)

I-cases hat glaub ich 164€ für den 2500K verlangt, die nächsten Shops waren bei 172...176€ recht dicht. Und stimmt schon, der Kurs ist auch in kurzer Zeit um circa 8% gefallen. Kann man also gut erklären


----------



## violinista7000 (9. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hast du das getestet?


 Natürlich hat er das, das ist nur bis zum 12. unter NDA.


----------



## Fuzi0n (9. Oktober 2011)

King_Sony schrieb:


> Oder jmd. ist sich sicher, dass der Bulli floppen wird


So wie es aussieht wird wird Bulli mächtig floppen... leider.  Sogar ein Phenom II X6 ist wahrscheinlich besser als die Bulligurke. Das ist echt traurig... Die Bulli-Architekten sind wohl alle bekifft. 

*Bull**dozer*


----------



## PsychoQeeny (9. Oktober 2011)

Fuzi0n schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht wird wird Bulli mächtig floppen... leider.  Sogar ein Phenom II X6 ist wahrscheinlich besser als die Bulligurke. Das ist echt traurig... Die Bulli-Architekten sind wohl alle bekifft.
> 
> *Bull**dozer*



Er ist aber dafür "Energie effizienter" , bei bisl besserer Leistung... Bd2 wird da noch was drauflegen .


----------



## arcDaniel (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin jedenfalls froh dass ich noch kein neues Board gekauft habe. Hatte mir fest vorgenommen ein sehr gutes AM3+ Board zu kaufen, dann meinen 965 noch etwas anheizen um später auf den Bulldozer zu wechseln. Aber egal wie sehr ich AMD mag, scheint der Bulldozer eine echte Enttäuschung zu werden. Damit das Topmodell, nach dem was bis dato durchgesikert ist, interessant bleibt, dürfte er nur 150Euro kosten, was mit sicherheit nicht der Fall sein wird.

Ich muss leider gestehen, dass ich immer mehr mit einem i7 2600K Liebeugle, zumal ich mir ne gtx580 zulegen werde, und es keine AMD Cpu gibt welche die GFK richtig fordern kann, schade schade.


----------



## Softy (9. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, die gehen und hey... bei einem Benchmark ist der Bulldozer schneller..Year.. Yippy...
> 
> 
> Ach, verdammt, das ist kein Benchmark, das ist der Stromverbrauch.



Made my day


----------



## noname545 (9. Oktober 2011)

Wenn der bulli erscheint und die leistung nicht besser wird hol mich das erste mal eine Intel CPU, auf dem Preis pfeif ich. Hab genug geld. Mal schauen wie Intel so ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

noname545 schrieb:


> Mal schauen wie Intel so ist


 
... häufig schneller.


----------



## noname545 (9. Oktober 2011)

hab so an den I7 2600K gedacht, muss mich über Intel mehr informieren. Wie gesagt nur wenn der bulli flopt


----------



## Der Schpammer (9. Oktober 2011)

Mist, jetzt steigen die Preise wieder! Ich wollte eigendlich noch die Bulldozer abwarten um zu sehen, ob ich nen Phenom oder Bulldozer nehme, aber jetzt rückt der Phenom vom Preis langsam weg... Jetzt siehts aber düster aus, wenn sich da AMD nicht ins eigene Knie schießt.

Da hab ich wohl den Zeitpunkt für nen neuen PC verpasst, wie ironisch, vllt. steigt ja der Wert für meine alte Mühle ja noch ein wenig


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

noname545 schrieb:


> hab so an den I7 2600K gedacht, muss mich über Intel mehr informieren. Wie gesagt nur wenn der bulli flopt


 
Mit dem i7 machst du nichts falsch, der hat genug Leistung für die nächsten Jahre, egal was mit Bulldozer ist.


----------



## Bruce112 (9. Oktober 2011)

Diese Cpu kann man mit den Phenom Cpu 1 version vergleichen  die 2 genaration von Bully Cpu wird dann den Intel Cpu wegkiken ,

wenn bis dahin nicht die Ivy Brige cpu kommen . aber warten wier mal ne regulären bench ab


----------



## Softy (9. Oktober 2011)

Wenn die Benchmarks stimmen, was will AMD dann in Zukunft machen? Taschenrehner verkaufen?


----------



## spionkaese (9. Oktober 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Wenn die Benchmarks stimmen, was will AMD dann in Zukunft machen? Taschenrehner verkaufen?


 Ich glaube TI und so verdienen damit ne Menge Geld


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Wenn die Benchmarks stimmen, was will AMD dann in Zukunft machen? Taschenrehner verkaufen?


 
Geht ja nicht, da die ARM Chips auch schneller sind.


----------



## jovialgent81 (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß nicht was ihr alle immer habt?! Mit meinem Phenom 2 kann ich jedes aber wirklich jedes Spiel in Full HD und mit max. Details sowie 4 bis 8facher Kantenglättung mit spielbaren FPS Werten spielen. Wer braucht also diese ach so tolle Rechenkraft eines Highend Intel (Sandy, 990x, Ivy) oder AMD(X6, Bulldozer) Prozzis???


----------



## PsychoQeeny (9. Oktober 2011)

jovialgent81 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was ihr alle immer habt?! Mit meinem Phenom 2 kann ich jedes aber wirklich jedes Spiel in Full HD und mit max. Details sowie 4 bis 8facher Kantenglättung mit spielbaren FPS Werten spielen. Wer braucht also diese ach so tolle Rechenkraft eines Highend Intel (Sandy, 990x, Ivy) oder AMD(X6, Bulldozer) Prozzis???


 
Zb. jene die Videos konvertieren wollen ...


----------



## Jan565 (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich warte auf den PCGH Test wenn die mal in die hufe kommen damit endlich. Haben seit ein paar Tagen eine CPU und noch keine Tests gebracht. Aber das wird wohl ander NDA liegen... 



Bruce112 schrieb:


> wenn bis dahin nicht die Ivy Brige cpu kommen . aber warten wier mal ne regulären bench ab


 
IB ist nur ein nummer kleiner (22nm) und wird an sich nicht viel schneller sein. Da liegt das Augenmerk auf der IGP, denn dort hingt Intel dem Llano mehr als deutlich hinter her. Das sollte man nicht außer acht lassen


----------



## axxo (9. Oktober 2011)

jovialgent81 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was ihr alle immer habt?! Mit meinem Phenom 2 kann ich jedes aber wirklich jedes Spiel in Full HD und mit max. Details sowie 4 bis 8facher Kantenglättung mit spielbaren FPS Werten spielen. Wer braucht also diese ach so tolle Rechenkraft eines Highend Intel (Sandy, 990x, Ivy) oder AMD(X6, Bulldozer) Prozzis???


 
Wenn ich gleichzeitig Geräte dran habe wo im Hintergrund ein Film transcodiert wird, ich am Zocken bin und im Hintergrund noch nen Haufen Downloads laufen bin ich ehrlich gesagt recht froh über die ganze überflüssige Leistung meines I7


----------



## PsychoQeeny (9. Oktober 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Ich warte auf den PCGH Test wenn die mal in die hufe kommen damit endlich. Haben seit ein paar Tagen eine CPU und noch keine Tests gebracht. Aber das wird wohl ander NDA liegen...
> 
> 
> 
> IB ist nur ein nummer kleiner (22nm) und wird an sich nicht viel schneller sein. Da liegt das Augenmerk auf der IGP, denn dort hingt Intel dem Llano mehr als deutlich hinter her. Das sollte man nicht außer acht lassen



Ich mein mal, das Ivy genauso ein Reinfall(CPU mäßig) wird, wie Bulldoser ... die neue TriGate technik wird garantiert auch erst bisl schwierigkeiten haben wie AMDs Modultechnik(meine Meinung)


----------



## jovialgent81 (9. Oktober 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Zb. jene die Videos konvertieren wollen ...



Jo ich kann mir schon Vorstellen wie 99% der PCGHX Comunity 24/7 am Videos konvertieren sind und dabei das letzte Fünkchen Leistung brauchen...


----------



## Mix3ry (9. Oktober 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Und ich hab den 2600k noch für 310€ gekauft  toll


 
Hab ihn seit Release und nur 260 € gezahlt 

Hab immer gesagt das Bulli nix wird  

Aber mal die PCGH Tests abwarten....

AMD is "mehr kerne mehr kerne mehr kerne!" 
Intel = "Mehr power pro kern, wieso mehr als 4 kerne im Mainstream Bereich?"


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Oktober 2011)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> Diese Cpu kann man mit den Phenom Cpu 1 version vergleichen  die 2 genaration von Bully Cpu wird dann den Intel Cpu wegkiken ,
> 
> wenn bis dahin nicht die Ivy Brige cpu kommen . aber warten wier mal ne regulären bench ab



FX Next: Kommender Bulldozer mit Piledriver-Kernen soll 10 Prozent schneller rechnen - bulldozer

Sieht eher nicht nach nem Knaller aus.



jovialgent81 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was ihr alle immer habt?! Mit meinem Phenom 2 kann ich jedes aber wirklich jedes Spiel in Full HD und mit max. Details sowie 4 bis 8facher Kantenglättung mit spielbaren FPS Werten spielen. Wer braucht also diese ach so tolle Rechenkraft eines Highend Intel (Sandy, 990x, Ivy) oder AMD(X6, Bulldozer) Prozzis???


 
Dann häng dir mal eine GTX580 oder gar 2 rein und schau dir das gleiche nochmal auf nem Intel System an.
Da ist der i5-2500k oder der i7-2600k ne ganze Ecke vorne.
AMD ist mit ihren aktuellen CPU's nicht in der Lage aktuelle High End Grafikkarten so auszulasten wie eine Intel CPU. Das ist vllt jetzt noch nicht schlimm, allerdings für jeden der seine CPU 2 oder 3 Grafikkartengenerationen behalten will.


----------



## jovialgent81 (9. Oktober 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> FX Next: Kommender Bulldozer mit Piledriver-Kernen soll 10 Prozent schneller rechnen - bulldozer
> 
> Sieht eher nicht nach nem Knaller aus.
> 
> ...


 
Ja???? und wer zum Teufel nochmal braucht eine GTX 580??? Wie gesagt ich kann mit meinem Rechner jedes Spiel in Full HD mit max. Details flüssig zocken!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> ... allerdings für jeden der seine CPU 2 oder 3 Grafikkartengenerationen behalten will.


 
Das sind in diesem Forum wohl die wenigsten. 
Die meisten 1155 User gucken schon, was Sockel 2011 reißen wird.


----------



## kalkone (9. Oktober 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Zb. jene die Videos konvertieren wollen ...


 
und da sind dann beide cpu´s gleichwertig, wenn ich mir das "handbrake benchmark" auf: AMD FX-8150 Retail (Bulldozer) Review by lab501 - Guru3D.com Forums ansehe!


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Oktober 2011)

Fanboy-Offtopic-Diskussion und Beleidigungen entfernt.

Bitte bleibt halbwegs sachlich, wenn ihr den Start des Bulldozer nicht nur lesend im Forum mitbekommen wollt.

EDIT

Den ersten hat es bereits erwischt.


----------



## FreezerX (9. Oktober 2011)

Starke Prozessoren kann man durchaus auch in Starcraft II brauchen.

Und zu der AMD/Intel Grafik zwei Seiten vorher:  Das AMD-Diagramm zwei Core-Achsen is einfach lustig .

Gibts eigentlich noch andere neue "Leaks", außer aus Rumänien?


----------



## Dante1611 (9. Oktober 2011)

Wenn der Preis stimmen sollte (also ca. 150€ fürs Top(f)modell  ) dann werd ich mir den holen, denke ich, denn schlechter als mein Sempron ist er sicher nicht


----------



## xTc (9. Oktober 2011)

FreezerX schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich noch andere neue "Leaks", außer aus Rumänien?



Nur noch die Ergebnisse von OBR. Die letzten Tage wird man wohl jetzt wohl ausharren können. 
Wobei der Schock nach dem heutigen Tag bei einigen wohl sehr tief sitzt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

FreezerX schrieb:


> Starke Prozessoren kann man durchaus auch in Starcraft II brauchen.



Wer programmiert ein CPU lastiges Game für gerade mal 2 Kerne? 



xTc schrieb:


> Wobei der Schock nach dem heutigen Tag bei einigen wohl sehr tief sitzt.



Zitterst du denn noch?


----------



## Fuzi0n (9. Oktober 2011)

kalkone schrieb:


> und da sind dann beide cpu´s gleichwertig, wenn ich mir das "handbrake benchmark" auf: AMD FX-8150 Retail (Bulldozer) Review by lab501 - Guru3D.com Forums ansehe!


 Aber nur beim Handbrake Benchmark... und angeblich verbraucht Bulli dann auch mehr als ein i7. Leider...


----------



## FreezerX (9. Oktober 2011)

jovialgent81 schrieb:


> Ja???? und wer zum Teufel nochmal braucht eine GTX 580??? Wie gesagt ich kann mit meinem Rechner jedes Spiel in Full HD mit max. Details flüssig zocken!!!



Kann man schon brauchen. Zum Beispiel Spiele ich Crysis auf "Very High", nur Shader auf "High" @ 1920x1080, 2xAA mit einer GTX560Ti. Das läuft bei mir mit circa 50fps, bricht manchmal auf 40fps ein und das merke ich. Stelle ich Shader auf "Very High", ists sowieso mit 40+fps vorbei. Da kann man sich schon eine GTX580 wünschen. 

Und das solche Grafikkarten manchmal starke Prozessoren benötigen ist auch in der neuen PCGH Print Ausgabe dargestellt. In vielen Fällen ist die Leistung von Phenom x4 955 und i5 2500K gleich, aber es gibt auch Sprünge. Beispiele(@GTX570):


Anno 1404: 41fps gegen 51fps
BF BC2    :  66fps gegen 71fps
Starcraft2: 26fps gegen 38fps.

Und selbst wenn viele die Leistung jetzt nicht brauchen, ist Fortschritt dann überflüssig?


Edit:


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wer programmiert ein CPU lastiges Game für gerade mal 2 Kerne?



Das wusste ich noch nicht. Nicht schlecht .


----------



## speddy411 (9. Oktober 2011)

Tja, nimmt man an dass die Werte stimmen, dann kommen auf uns wohl schlechte Zeiten zu.
Ich hoffe allerdings inständig dass das nicht so ist.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (9. Oktober 2011)

Da er doch so schlecht abschneidet, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Das Ergebnis ist zwar nicht wirklich "schlecht", aber etwas mehr hätte es sein dürfen. Naja, wirkt sich vllt. positiv auf die Preisentwicklung im ganzen Bereich aus ^^


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Oktober 2011)

jovialgent81 schrieb:


> Ja???? und wer zum Teufel nochmal braucht eine GTX 580??? Wie gesagt ich kann mit meinem Rechner jedes Spiel in Full HD mit max. Details flüssig zocken!!!



Ich spiele gern in maximaler Grafik. Mit etwas getunten Treibersettings. Hätte ich das Geld, wäre sowas schon lang in meinem Rechner.
Satzzeichen sind übriegns keine Rudeltiere und unterstreichen erst recht keine Agrumente.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das sind in diesem Forum wohl die wenigsten.
> Die meisten 1155 User gucken schon, was Sockel 2011 reißen wird.



Ja klar, weil viele in diesem Forum gern das Maximum hätten. Wenn ich persönlich aber die Wahl hätte zwischen nen 2011er System mit 2 GTX580 oder nem 1155er mit zwei 580 dann würde es das 1155er werden.
Einfach weils dann doch nicht ganz so teuer ist wie das 2011, aber wohl ähnlich viel rausholen wird.

Aber dann mal back to topic.
Ich finde es eben schade das AMD die Pro takt Leistung so dermaßen egal zu sein scheint.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin aber gespannt(wie ein Flitzebogen) auf die Benches von PCGH mit Games wie Anno oder GTA4 oder Bf3 wo es dann zur CPU Sache geht


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich finde es eben schade das AMD die Pro takt Leistung so dermaßen egal zu sein scheint.


 
Das ist wahrscheinlich bedingt durch die Architektur.



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Ich bin aber gespannt(wie ein Flitzebogen) auf die Benches von PCGH mit Games wie Anno oder GTA4 oder Bf3 wo es dann zur CPU Sache geht


 
Ich denke, da wird er dann einen i5 2500 abhängen können.


----------



## turbosnake (9. Oktober 2011)

Aufjedenfall hat PCGH mit BF3 getestet.
Battlefield 3, geheime CPU im Testlabor, Berge von Mauspads, Pad & Phone und mehr - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern - bulldozer, battlefield 3, pcgh


----------



## Rico2751988 (9. Oktober 2011)

Leute, dass ihr immer so viel auf Buschbenchmarks gebt. 
Wartet mal den PCGH-Test ab, dann sehen wir weiter und wenn Bulldozer ne Flasche ist, wayne?
Und das sag ich als absoluter AMD-Fan  Manche tun so, als wenn davon die Welt untergeht.
Ganz nebenbei weiß ich nicht, wo ihr die ganze Leistung lasst, dass ihr immer mehr braucht. Ich hab nen 1100T. Ich konvertiere HÄUFIG Videos im Hintergrund und zocke dabei aktuelle Games
und bin NOCH NIE auf Grenzen bei der Spielbarkeit gestoßen. Ich spiel immer auf 1920x1200, wenn auch nicht IMMER auf Ultra High , was, nebenbei gesagt an der GTX260 192 liegt.
Klar freu ich mich auch auf Bulldozer und mich interessiert, was insbesondere OC-mäßig abgeht. Werd mir dann auch einen besorgen und ihn nahtod-benchen.
Macht doch bitte keine Religion daraus man kann doch alles übertreiben. Ich hatte noch NIE einen Intel aus überzeugung, aber zur Zeit ist es nunmal so, dass die aktuellen AMD-Prozessoren lahm sind gegen die Intel-Rechenknechte.
Und? Mach ich hier jetzt jeden Intel-Fanboy blöd an? manmanman

Edir: Okay, dann mach ich das doch: Hey Intelianer, eure sandigen Brücken sind zwar schneller als mein Sixpack-Stern, aber dafür sieht mein Rechner geiler aus. So jetz hab ichs euch aber gegeben. 
Für manche hier schäm ich mich...


----------



## grabhopser (9. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist wahrscheinlich bedingt durch die Architektur.


 


Hi

Das die schlechte IPC von der Architektur herrührt ist klar, aber warum CMT im Allgemeinen eine schlechtere IPC haben soll(so habe ich die Aussage verstanden) erschließt sich mir nicht ganz.
Eigentlich sollte das Design doch auch in singlethreaded Anwendungen sehr gut skalieren, immerhin steht einem Kern dann mehr oder weniger die doppelte FPU Leistung zur Verfügung, somit sollte die CPU sehr gut auf verschiedene  Auslastungsszenarien reagieren können.

Warum dies nicht der Fall ist und die IPC im Vergleich zu dem Deneb sogar schlechter geworden ist, kann ich mir nicht erklären.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

grabhopser schrieb:


> Das die schlechte IPC von der Architektur herrührt ist klar, aber warum CMT im Allgemeinen eine schlechtere IPC haben soll(so habe ich die Aussage verstanden) erschließt sich mir nicht ganz.



Da musst du AMD mal zu fragen, wieso die eine Architektur wählen, die mehr auf hohen Takt zielt als auf eine gute Performance von unten raus.


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Oktober 2011)

Rico2751988 schrieb:


> Leute, dass ihr immer so viel auf Buschbenchmarks gebt.
> Wartet mal den PCGH-Test ab, dann sehen wir weiter und wenn Bulldozer ne Flasche ist, wayne?
> Und das sag ich als absoluter AMD-Fan  Manche tun so, als wenn davon die Welt untergeht.
> Ganz nebenbei weiß ich nicht, wo ihr die ganze Leistung lasst, dass ihr immer mehr braucht. Ich hab nen 1100T. Ich konvertiere HÄUFIG Videos im Hintergrund und zocke dabei aktuelle Games
> ...



Eine Religion machst eher du daraus, indem du sagst das due einen Intel nie aus Überzeugung kaufen würdest. Man sollte mal auf seine Wortwahl achten.

Fakt ist:
Wer jetzt oder in Zukunft -damit meine ich das man nicht die CPU aufrüstet - eine Gamerkiste will ist bei Intel besser dran als bei AMD.


----------



## grabhopser (9. Oktober 2011)

Nunja eigentlich ist die Architektur ziemlich genial, zumindest in der Theorie^^


----------



## Rico2751988 (9. Oktober 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Eine Religion machst eher du daraus, indem du sagst das due einen Intel nie aus Überzeugung kaufen würdest. Man sollte mal auf seine Wortwahl achten.
> 
> Fakt ist:
> Wer jetzt oder in Zukunft -damit meine ich das man nicht die CPU aufrüstet - eine Gamerkiste will ist bei Intel besser dran als bei AMD.


 
Das verstehst du falsch. Schneller sind die Prozessoren von Intel, ich rede da ja auch nichts schlecht. Ist halt technisch überlegen, ich bin kein fanatischer Fanboy. Soll doch jeder kaufen was er will, aber diese Firma hat Dinge getan, wenn es nicht unbedingt sein muss, kriegen die keinen Cent von mir. Aber das ist meine Sache und gehört hier nicht rein. 
Der Unterschied zwischen MIR und VIELEN  hier ist, dass ich für mich beschlossen habe, keine CPU von dieser Firma zu kaufen, ich aber die Firma deswegen nicht schlecht rede oder AMD über alles setze, das geht mir immer auf den Sack genau wie andersrum. Das war nur zur Erklärung der Sachlage.

Wenn man maximale Geschwindigkeit in spielen will, kauft man sich zur Zeit einen Intel, da geb ich dir recht.

Off-Topic: Das wird sowieso irgendwann egal sein, irgendwann reicht ein Aldi-Rechner für alles auf ultra high, weil nurnoch hardcore auf Konsole programmiert wird. Sorry, musste sein. 
Ich denke aktuell, dass Bulldozer für die Wurst wird


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Oktober 2011)

Das hat nichts mit dem Zusammenhang zu tun. Der ist vollkommen irrelevant.
Das Wort "Fanboy" hat einfach absolut nichts in einer vernünftigen Diskussion zu suchen.
Punkt.


----------



## grabhopser (9. Oktober 2011)

Also BTT

Da der WIN 8 Scheduler offenbar schon jetzt 2-10% mehr Leistung bringt wollte ich fragen ob jemand weiß ob der auch für Win7 per Uptade kommt(wenn das möglich ist, damit kenne ich mich nicht aus)?


mfg


----------



## Der Schpammer (9. Oktober 2011)

grabhopser schrieb:


> Also BTT
> 
> Da der WIN 8 Scheduler offenbar schon jetzt 2-10% mehr Leistung bringt wollte ich fragen ob jemand weiß ob der auch für Win7 per Uptade kommt(wenn das möglich ist, damit kenne ich mich nicht aus)?
> 
> ...


 
Ich denke schon, dass es möglich ist, wenn AMD mit nem Keks vor der Firmenzentrale von Microsoft erscheint, könnts klappen 
Aber ist reine Spekulation, vllt. gehts auch garnicht.


----------



## Verminaard (9. Oktober 2011)

Rico2751988 schrieb:


> @GoldenMic, jetzt weiß ich auch warum du so zickig bist, ich hab mal einige Dutzend Beiträge grad von dir durchgelesen, du bist ein ganz furchtbarer Intel-Fanboy, da wird ja kein Stein Auf deM anDern gelassen


 
Nur weil er immer wieder das momentan Bestmoegliche fuers Geld emfpiehlt ist er ein Fanboy?
Ich hab hier in diesem Forum schon so viel Schwachsinn gelesen, vor allem bei den ganzen Empfehlungen fuer Systemneuanschaffung oder Upgrade.
Und mein subjektiver Eindruck ist, das es hier sehr ATI/AMD-lastig ist.
Goldenmic schwimmt halt gegen den Strom.

Erklaert mal den Leuten denen ihr alle AMD empfohlen habt, weil da kann man ja nen BD draufpacken, und warten lohnt auf jeden Fall xD, das der BD hoechstwahrscheinlich doch nicht so gut wird.
Hoffentlich schmiert AMD nicht zu sehr ab, waer schlecht fuer alle.

Rico, was hat denn Intel so boeses getan, das du nichts mehr von ihnen kaufst?
Die sind ein Riesenunternehmen und nutzen halt ihre Position, so wie jedes andere Unternehmen in aehnlichen Positionen. Kapitalismus und Gier sei Dank.


----------



## Bruce112 (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich selber bin weder Intel noch AMD  bessesen   ich kaufe nach  Preisleistung  . Am besten währe das die cpu gleich schnell währen Intel/AMD 

dadursch würde sich erst recht ne Preisschlacht geben .

Die ballance muß stimmen


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Oktober 2011)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> Ich selber bin weder Intel noch AMD  bessesen   ich kaufe nach  Preisleistung  . Am besten währe das die cpu gleich schnell währen Intel/AMD
> 
> dadursch würde sich erst recht ne Preisschlacht geben .
> 
> Die ballance muß stimmen


 
Warum wäre das am besten? Dann wäre ja der Entwicklungsanreiz ausgebremst. Sorry aber das ist totaler Nonsens bei dem aktuellen Marktsystem.


----------



## XE85 (9. Oktober 2011)

Einige Beiträge mit dem unerwünschten F..... Wort wurden ausgeblendet und Post verschickt. 

mfg


----------



## hotfirefox (9. Oktober 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> FX Next: Kommender Bulldozer mit Piledriver-Kernen soll 10 Prozent schneller rechnen - bulldozer
> 
> Sieht eher nicht nach nem Knaller aus.


 
Vorallem da man Komodo leider Vishera opfern will.


----------



## turbosnake (9. Oktober 2011)

Windows 8 ist für mich total egal , nachdem was ich gelesen habe.
Von daher ist der BD auch nicht interessant, außer M$ bringt ein Update für 7.


----------



## Rico2751988 (9. Oktober 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Nur weil er immer wieder das momentan Bestmoegliche fuers Geld emfpiehlt ist er ein Fanboy?
> Ich hab hier in diesem Forum schon so viel Schwachsinn gelesen, vor allem bei den ganzen Empfehlungen fuer Systemneuanschaffung oder Upgrade.
> Und mein subjektiver Eindruck ist, das es hier sehr ATI/AMD-lastig ist.
> Goldenmic schwimmt halt gegen den Strom.
> ...


 
Naja, z.B. Lieferanten geschmiert, extra die Lieferung von neuen AMD-Produkten zu verzögern... Rabatte vergeben an Hersteller, die es nur gab, wenn keine oder nur wenig Teile der Konkurrenz verbaut werden... hör mir auf 
Das hat nix mit Position nutzen zu tun. Die sind glatt wie ein Aal, eigentlich gehören die auf ein Brötchen


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

hotfirefox schrieb:


> Vorallem da man Komodo leider Vishera opfern will.


 
Komodo kommst trotzdem noch, aber eben vorher der Refresh und wie die Tests zeigen wird ein Refresh dringend gebraucht.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (9. Oktober 2011)

Rico2751988 schrieb:


> Naja, z.B. Lieferanten geschmiert, extra die Lieferung von neuen AMD-Produkten zu verzögern... Rabatte vergeben an Hersteller, die es nur gab, wenn keine oder nur wenig Teile der Konkurrenz verbaut werden... hör mir auf
> Das hat nix mit Position nutzen zu tun. Die sind glatt wie ein Aal, eigentlich gehören die auf ein Brötchen



Das hat AMD auch gemacht(gibt Zeugen hier im Forum) , nur weil Intel das , was AMD auch gemacht hat ... erfolgreich getan hat sind sie was schlechteres? Nee Nee, dieses sogenannte RobinHood Klischee hat AMD absolut nicht verdiehnt


----------



## arcDaniel (9. Oktober 2011)

Lies einfach mal bei Wikipedia unter Intel --> Rubrik Wettbewerbsverstöße, Ja Intel hat versucht sich auf ganz unfaire Art und Weise vorteile zu verschaffen, deshalb haben sie auch die Kasse AMD notgedrungen etwas aufgebessert  Die Frage ist nur hätte sich AMD anders verhalten wenn sie die möglichkeiten dazu gehabt hätten ? 

Ich bin von Bulldozer mehr als nur enttäuscht, denke aber das Problem ist nicht die Arichitektur, sondern der Zeitdruck, ähnlich wie beim Fermi. Die K10 Architektur ist am Ende, glaube da hat AMD ihr maximum rausgezogen, und leider ist dass wunschprojekt Bulldozer noch nicht sowiet entwickelt, dass es gute Resultate bringt. Damit will ich sagen dass der Bulldozer wahrscheinlich in einer weiteren Ausbaustufe, eine durchaus gute CPU werden kann, egal ob sie nun schneller oder langsamer als Intel CPU's sein werden.

Ich bin wie gesagt auch ein grosser AMD Fan und wünche mir eine Leistungsfähige AMD-CPU, aber wenn ich nun betrachte was der Bulldozer bringt (bezogen auf die ersten Benches), und vergleiche was ein 2600K bringt, der sogar genügsamer im Verbrauch ist und nicht sonderlich mehr Kostet (gehe davon aus dass das BD Topmodell doch so um die 200-250 Euro kosten wird), ist es sogar für mich unmöglich Argumente zu finden warum man sich den Bulldozer zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt antun sollte.

Da ich aber gerne meine Games in maximaler Qualität geniessen möchte und die Performance bei anderen Anwendungen immer begrüsse, werde ich wohl nogedrungen fremdgehen.


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Oktober 2011)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Lies einfach mal bei Wikipedia unter Intel --> Rubrik Wettbewerbsverstöße, Ja Intel hat versucht sich auf ganz unfaire Art und Weise vorteile zu verschaffen, deshalb haben sie auch die Kasse AMD notgedrungen etwas aufgebessert  Die Frage ist nur hätte sich AMD anders verhalten wenn sie die möglichkeiten dazu gehabt hätten ?



Und AMD hat kräftig mitgemischt indem sie nach wie vor beschissenes Marketing haben?



> Ich bin von Bulldozer mehr als nur enttäuscht, denke aber das Problem ist nicht die Arichitektur, sondern der Zeitdruck, ähnlich wie beim Fermi. Die K10 Architektur ist am Ende, glaube da hat AMD ihr maximum rausgezogen, und leider ist dass wunschprojekt Bulldozer noch nicht sowiet entwickelt, dass es gute Resultate bringt. Damit will ich sagen dass der Bulldozer wahrscheinlich in einer weiteren Ausbaustufe, eine durchaus gute CPU werden kann, egal ob sie nun schneller oder langsamer als Intel CPU's sein werden.



Zeitdruck? Nach 5 Jahren Entwicklunszeit? Wohl eher weil man zuviel auf einmal wollte.


----------



## axxo (9. Oktober 2011)

Rico2751988 schrieb:


> aber diese Firma hat Dinge getan, wenn es nicht unbedingt sein muss, kriegen die keinen Cent von mir



Wenn man dieses Prinzip wirklich ausleben würde, dürfte man ja so gut wie gar nichts mehr von irgendwelchen größeren Konzernen kaufen.


----------



## Rico2751988 (9. Oktober 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Das hat AMD auch gemacht(gibt Zeugen hier im Forum) , nur weil Intel das , was AMD auch gemacht hat ... erfolgreich getan hat sind sie was schlechteres? Nee Nee, dieses sogenannte RobinHood Klischee hat AMD absolut nicht verdiehnt


 
Wenn der Haufen zu über 1.000.000.000 € Strafe verdonnert wird, kann man sich vorstellen, was da alles gelaufen ist. Ich hab aber jetzt auch kein Bock mehr mich darüber auszulassen, ist nunmal mein Standpunkt und den muss ich nicht unbedingt allen aufdrücken 

Schluss jetzt. Fakt ist, dass man noch auf vernünftige Benches warten sollte. Schade ist es, wenn Bulldozer für die Tonne ist, weil wie gesagt, wollte ich eigentlich einen haben aber dann wird er, wie Phenom I auch, dezent von mir übersprungen 

Warum hab ich eigentlich keinen Gefällt-Mir-Button für meine eigenen Beiträge


----------



## RiZaR (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich hatte gerade das Vergnügen, mir die Preview von Lab501 anzusehen. Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass die dort gezeigten Performancewerte stimmen (welche meines Erachtens leicht unter den bisherigen Leaks liegen) dann ist doch aber immer noch alles im grünen Bereich. Rechnet man die Tatsache mit ein, dass AMD weit weniger Entwicklungsbudget als Intel aufbringen kann, um ihre CPU-Neuerungen voranzutreiben, dann ist der FX-8150 doch sehr gelungen, wie ich finde! In manchen Bereichen wie Sandra (Vergleich anhand eines PH2 X6 auf Computerbase) oder Super PI liegt er weit abgeschlagen hinter den aktuellen Intelmodellen, ja. Aber diese Werte sollte man ausblenden, da sie in der alltäglichen Praxis meist irrelevant sind. Auch wenn die generelle Leistungskrone bei Weitem nicht erreicht wurde, so zeigt doch dieser erste Bericht, dass ich mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit bedenkenlos zum Zambezi greifen kann. Wenn in zukünftigen Tests keine gravierenden Probleme von der Schwere eines TLB-Bugs o.Ä. zu erkennen sind, dann wird der FX-8150 in meinen PC wandern und der AMD-Skorpion wird als schönes Spraylogo auf meinem Gehäuseseitendeckel landen.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (9. Oktober 2011)

Rico2751988 schrieb:


> Wenn der Haufen zu über 1.000.000.000 € Strafe verdonnert wird, kann man sich vorstellen, was da alles gelaufen ist.



Nur komisch, das diese "1,25mrd" AMD vor der* Pleite *bewahrt haben, und man weiß das Intel ohne AMD das Kartellamt am Ar*** hätte... ich mach da so meine eigenden gedanken(die ich hier nicht weiter ausführen will)


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

AMD wäre ja nie so stark abgedrängt worden, hätte Intel sauber gearbeitet.
Die 1 Milliarde Dollar Strafe sind Peanuts im Vergleich zu dem, was Intel in dem Zeitraum an Gewinn gemacht hat.

Aber lass uns mal zur Preview zurück kommen, die Sache mit der Strafe ist gezahlt und abgehakt.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (9. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> AMD wäre ja nie so stark abgedrängt worden, hätte Intel sauber gearbeitet.
> Die 1 Milliarde Dollar Strafe sind Peanuts im Vergleich zu dem, was Intel in dem Zeitraum an Gewinn gemacht hat.
> 
> Aber lass uns mal zur Preview zurück kommen, die Sache mit der Strafe ist gezahlt und abgehakt.



Den 3dMark-11 test, kann man runterrelativieren weil der 2600k nur 1333ger Ram verarbeiten kann(Real) in diesen Bench zieht er aber durch den hochgetakteten Ram davon...
Die Spielebenchmarkes, sind eig. auch nicht gerade 1. Wahl... da sie nicht mehr als 4 Threads benützen ...
SuperPi etz. war ja schon eh Intel Dumäne ...
 und am Handbrake 0.9.5 bench(der eig. AMDs Trumpf ist) sieht man das sie gut beieinander liegen (nein ich bin nicht besoffen)


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> und am Handbrake 0.9.5 bench(der eig. AMDs Trumpf ist) sieht man das sie gut beieinander liegen (nein ich bin nicht besoffen)


 
Das ist kein AMD Trumpf, das ist True Crypt.
Der Handbrake macht nur Multi Core und da sol Bulldozer ja punkten und dementsprechend sieht es auch OK aus.
Aber du kaufst den Bulldozer ja nicht, weil du etwas Videoschnitt machen willst, sondern als Ganzes und das Gesamtkonzept ist eben nicht stimmig.


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (9. Oktober 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Den 3dMark-11 test, kann man runterrelativieren weil der 2600k nur 1333ger Ram verarbeiten kann(Real) in diesen Bench zieht er aber durch den hochgetakteten Ram davon...


Wie kommst du auf die Idee, mehr als 1333 könne der IMC nicht verarbeiten? Offiziell nicht, aber mehr als DDR3 1333 ist auch bei SB mehr als DDR3 1333. Du könntest das mit deinem RAM auch einfach per AIDA64 testen.

Die Benchmarkergebnisse sind - in meinen Augen - mehr als nur ernüchternd (falls sie denn stimmen, wobei ich bei Lab schon davon ausgehe). Langsam schwinden auch die Strohhalme, an die man sich als AMD-Freund klammern könnte.


----------



## axxo (9. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich: Was interessieren uns kleine Enduser im Desktopbereich irgendwelche wirtschaftlichen Handlungen von Intel oder AMD, die nicht ganz koscher waren? Das ist doch total irrelevant!

Was wichtig ist: Welcher Prozessor bringt mir daheim für meine Anwendungsbelange am meißten und kostet mich nur das was ich auch ausgeben kann, alles andere ist doch total unwichtig, genauso ob der Prozessor jetzt von Intel , AMD oder Hitler persönlich verkauft wurde, hauptsache meine Belange wurden erfüllt.


Ansonsten sollen so leute die auf Intel schimpfen auch bitte aufhören Kleidung von Nike oder adidas zu kaufen etc. und ihr Gutmenschentum bis ins Letzte ausleben, oder sich eben bitte der Stimme enthalten!


----------



## axxo (9. Oktober 2011)

Was ich im Grunde sagen wollte: Es ist ok eine Firma zu boykottieren, die den Kunden direkt Schaden zufügt (z.B. Apple mit dem Appstore oder sowas, aber auch Ansichtssache), aber eine Firma zu boykottieren weil sie sich wirtschaftlich unsauber gegenüber Mitbewerbern verhält, ist ja wohl etwas übertrieben, das geht uns Privatanwender nunmal wirklich nicht im geringsten etwas an und gehört außerdem in bei größeren Konzernen sowieso zum guten Ton, wer sich nicht so verhält geht irgendwann unter.


----------



## Jan565 (9. Oktober 2011)

axxo schrieb:


> Was ich im Grunde sagen wollte: Es ist ok eine Firma zu boykottieren, die den Kunden direkt Schaden zufügt (z.B. Apple mit dem Appstore oder sowas, aber auch Ansichtssache), aber eine Firma zu boykottieren weil sie sich wirtschaftlich unsauber gegenüber Mitbewerbern verhält, ist ja wohl etwas übertrieben, das geht uns Privatanwender nunmal wirklich nicht im geringsten etwas an und gehört außerdem in bei größeren Konzernen sowieso zum guten Ton, wer sich nicht so verhält geht irgendwann unter.


 
Deswegen kaufe ich kein Intel


----------



## PsychoQeeny (9. Oktober 2011)

OK ... weiter im text, hier der überstzte Gesammteindruck(nicht auf das Deutsch achten) Tech-Review.de » News » Erstes AMD Bulldozer Review online!


----------



## FreezerX (9. Oktober 2011)

axxo schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich: Was interessieren uns kleine Enduser im Desktopbereich irgendwelche wirtschaftlichen Handlungen von Intel oder AMD, die nicht ganz koscher waren? Das ist doch total irrelevant!



Naja, zum einen sollte man nicht wegsehen, weil wenn das jeder tut, dann nimmt die Narrenfreiheit -zu Lasten fast aller- zu. Und zum anderen _hat_ die AMD-Intel Story Einfluss genommen auf uns Enduser. Vielleicht wäre AMD nicht so am Boden wie heute? Ich will das nicht damit behaupten, das fällt unter die Rubrik "was wäre gewesen wenn...?". Aber wegsehen und sagen "egal" sollten zumindest die meisten nicht.


----------



## grabhopser (9. Oktober 2011)

axxo schrieb:


> Was ich im Grunde sagen wollte: Es ist ok eine Firma zu boykottieren, die den Kunden direkt Schaden zufügt (z.B. Apple mit dem Appstore oder sowas, aber auch Ansichtssache), aber eine Firma zu boykottieren weil sie sich wirtschaftlich unsauber gegenüber Mitbewerbern verhält, ist ja wohl etwas übertrieben, das geht uns Privatanwender nunmal wirklich nicht im geringsten etwas an und gehört außerdem in bei größeren Konzernen sowieso zum guten Ton, wer sich nicht so verhält geht irgendwann unter.


 

Ich glaube es sind Aussagen wie diese, die dafür sorgen, dass sich große Konzerne noch so verhalten können 

Nur weil eine Schandtat zur Gewohnheit geworden ist kann man sie nicht durch Gewohnheitsrecht legitimieren....

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> OK ... weiter im text, hier ein weiterer Eindruck(nicht auf das Deutsch achten) Tech-Review.de » News » Erstes AMD Bulldozer Review online!


 
Jop, kennt man ja schon und ist auch logisch, wenn man sich die Ergebnisse anguckt.


----------



## xTc (9. Oktober 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> OK ... weiter im text, hier ein weiterer Eindruck(nicht auf das Deutsch achten) Tech-Review.de » News » Erstes AMD Bulldozer Review online!


 
Das ist kein weiterer Eindruck. 
Die haben einfach das Fazit von LAB 501 via Google ins deutsche übersetzt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

xTc schrieb:


> Das ist kein weiterer Eindruck.
> Die haben einfach das Fazit von LAB 501 via Google ins deutsche übersetzt.


 
Das wollte ich zum Ausdruck bringen.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (9. Oktober 2011)

Hehe , lest mal mein post... weiß nicht was ihr habt(Puhh)


----------



## mixxed_up (9. Oktober 2011)

Schade. 

Ich hatte gehofft, der Bulldozer würde dem i7 2600K davonlaufen, aber daraus wird wohl nichts werden. Die FX Prozessoren sind offenbar eine absolute Fehlentwicklung und daher auch eine Fehlinvestition. Die Frage ist, wie es mit AMD in diesem Licht weitergehen wird. 

Eine Frage, die sich mir jetzt stellt ist, warum AMD nicht den Ansatz der K10 Architektur weiterentwickelt und sich wieder an Intel rangearbeitet hat. Stattdessen deklarieren sie Bulldozer als Prozessor mit großer Power und machen ihn am Ende langsamer als den Vorgänger und lassen ihn fast noch mehr Wärme produzieren. "Es ist so kalt hier drin, schmeiß mal den Bulli an.".


----------



## Dwayne1988 (9. Oktober 2011)

Mal hoffen das es Mittwoch etwas besser aussehen wenn es seriöse Tests gibt. Das der Bulldozer aber nicht sonderlich wird kann man sich ja schon denken. Bei den News der letzten wochen was die Fertigung angeht, allein das erst Trinity anstatt llano ordentliche Fertigung abliefern wird sagt ja schon einiges über die umstände aus. Hätte man nun eine Qualitative Fertigung gehabt wie man sie bei Intel z.B hat wäre der Bulli sicher besser um einiges besser geworden da man keine minderwertige Fertigung hat wie sie derzeit bei Globalfoundries noch hat. Irgendwie erinnert mich das auch an Fermi von NV anfangs zu heiß, frisst zuviel Strom, Performance hätte deutlich besser sein können bei den bedarf und zu teuer in der Fertigung wegen minderer Qualität.

Ich hoffe ja noch das man im Frühjahr noch ordentliche 32nm Fertigung sein wird die man mit einen guten Stepping ausliefern kann was der doch zu Sandy und den Nachfolger Konkurrenz bietet. Letztendes wirkt es irgendwie wie gewollt aber nicht gekonnt da irgendwo immer ein Problem vorhanden war was nichtmal selbst gemacht ist.

Aber mal sehen ob nun doch noch ein Asrock 970 Extreme4 holen werde für mein Athlon II X4 um auf die Ordentlichen Bullies zu warten.


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Oktober 2011)

Naj der Stromzähler des Bulldozer wird dem des i7-2600k davonlaufen. Ist ja immerhin was.


----------



## bulldozer (9. Oktober 2011)

RiZaR schrieb:


> Ich hatte gerade das Vergnügen, mir die Preview von Lab501 anzusehen. Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass die dort gezeigten Performancewerte stimmen (welche meines Erachtens leicht unter den bisherigen Leaks liegen) dann ist doch aber immer noch alles im grünen Bereich. Rechnet man die Tatsache mit ein, dass AMD weit weniger Entwicklungsbudget als Intel aufbringen kann, um ihre CPU-Neuerungen voranzutreiben, dann ist der FX-8150 doch sehr gelungen, wie ich finde!


Wie kannst du den FX-8150 als gelungen empfinden wenn er denn nicht mehr leistet als AMD's aktuelles Topmodell? Hast du dir das mal vor Augen geführt?

Wenn ich die Ergebnisse vergleiche, dann ist der FX-8150 keine 10% schneller als ein Phenom X6 1100T, trotz acht Integer-Kernen, deutlich höherem Takt und einer halben Ewigkeiten an Entwicklungszeit. Das nennst du gelungen?
Ich habe meinen 1055T @ 3,5 GHz durch Cinebench, wPrime und SuperPi gejagt und überall bessere Werte erzielt als der FX-8150.
Glaubst du wirklich in der 'Praxis' kann der Bulldozer auf einmal Wunder bewirken und den Phenom abhängen?
Und wenn ich mir die Gamebenchmarks anschaue, dann dürfte ein Phenom sogar deutlich schneller sein was aufgrund der deutlich höheren per-Core performance auch Sinn ergibt.

Also wenn sich das alles bewahrheitet dann war das ein riesen Schuss nach hinten und ein simpler 32nm Phenom die-shrink mit acht vollen Kernen wäre deutlich schlauer gewesen.


----------



## dochurt (9. Oktober 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Naj der Stromzähler des Bulldozer wird dem des i7-2600k davonlaufen. Ist ja immerhin was.


 So groß ist der Unterschied nun auch nicht, im normalen Alltagsgebrauch werden die sich nicht so unterscheiden. Unter voller Last sieht es natürlich anders aus ^^

OBrs Aufruf kommt leider zu Spät : 


> *Hey AMD, dont launch that CRAP! It will be better for you! *


----------



## Adam West (9. Oktober 2011)

bulldozer schrieb:


> Wie kannst du den FX-8150 als gelungen empfinden wenn er denn nicht mehr leistet als AMD's aktuelles Topmodell? Hast du dir das mal vor Augen geführt?
> 
> Wenn ich die Ergebnisse vergleiche, dann ist der FX-8150 keine 10% schneller als ein Phenom X6 1100T, trotz acht Integer-Kernen, deutlich höherem Takt und einer halben Ewigkeiten an Entwicklungszeit. Das nennst du gelungen?
> Ich habe meinen 1055T @ 3,5 GHz durch Cinebench, wPrime und SuperPi gejagt und überall bessere Werte erzielt als der FX-8150.
> ...



Seine Aussage war in Bezug auf das vorhandene Budget und damit hat er vollkommen recht. AMD hat weit weniger Forschungs -und Entwicklungsgeld zur Verfügung und sie sind immernoch gut im Geschäft!


----------



## Klutten (9. Oktober 2011)

Dass so eine News polarisiert und teilweise heftig diskutiert wird, ist ja völlig in Ordnung. Was aber wieder einmal sehr nervig ist, ist der hier teilweise massiv auftretende Spam, der wieder entfernt werden musste. Ein Kollege hat bereits schon einmal um Ordnung gebeten, was scheinbar kaum jemanden stört. Sollte es also weiterhin ausufern, so sind Punkte für entsprechende User nicht ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Kuschluk (9. Oktober 2011)

dochurt schrieb:


> So groß ist der Unterschied nun auch nicht, im normalen Alltagsgebrauch werden die sich nicht so unterscheiden. Unter voller Last sieht es natürlich anders aus ^^
> 
> OBrs Aufruf kommt leider zu Spät :


 

 das haben leute wie du FERMI aber vorgeworfen  ^^

=> wie ich schon sagte und wie es diese benchmarks wieder sagen : 

- das ding ist eigentlich crap (allein schon die preise kommen nicht einfach irgendwo her)

- jetzt gibt man schon wakü dabei damit der prozzi halbwegs mithalten kann  ^^

- selbst preistechnisch hat INTEL  vergleichbares auf der palette (das problem hier ist ja dass nach oben so früh schluss ist)

PS: das mit den punkten hab ich grade erst gelesen und auch sonst habe ich paar seiten hier übersprungen seit heute mittag. sollte der post auf den ich mich beziehe so einer sein und meiner damit auch dann bitte einfach löschen statt punkten danke


----------



## axxo (9. Oktober 2011)

Dwayne1988 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja noch das man im Frühjahr noch ordentliche 32nm Fertigung sein wird die man mit einen guten Stepping ausliefern kann was der doch zu Sandy und den Nachfolger Konkurrenz bietet. .



Bis dahin ist Sandy Bridge E am Start und Intel weiterhin 1-2 Schritte voraus. Das klingt zwar jetzt wirklich wie Fanboy gelaber meinerseits, aber ich sehe das eben eher von opportunistischer Seite,ich bedien mich an dem was mehr leistet und das kann von mir aus auch von Zeit zu Zeit wechseln, es geht hier ja schließlich nur um CPU´s und nicht um PKWs!!


----------



## dochurt (9. Oktober 2011)

Fermi hat nichts mit diesen Fred zu tun 

Das nun der erste wenn man es nenne kann offizielle Bulli Bench nicht gut aus sieht, kann man nunmal nicht beschönigen .
Kommt halt immer drauf an, in welcher Sprache man es der Öffentlichkeit mitteilen möchte - Wenn es in einen AgroDeutsch ist - 
oder man alte Diktatoren mit einfließen lässt, alt+strg+entf


----------



## spionkaese (9. Oktober 2011)

axxo schrieb:


> Bis dahin ist Sandy Bridge E am Start und Intel weiterhin 1-2 Schritte voraus. Das klingt zwar jetzt wirklich wie Fanboy gelaber meinerseits, aber ich sehe das eben eher von opportunistischer Seite,ich bedien mich an dem was mehr leistet und das kann von mir aus auch von Zeit zu Zeit wechseln, es geht hier ja schließlich nur um CPU´s und nicht um PKWs!!


 Was hat das mit Fanboy-sein zu tun?
Ein 2600K ist größtenteils genauso schnell wie ein 990X, was passiert dann wohl wenn man noch 2 Kerne dazupackt


----------



## matty2580 (9. Oktober 2011)

Mein PII 955-er (C3/3,6GHz) ist für mich mehr als ausreichend.
Ich konvertiere keine Videos, und mache auch nicht ständig irgendwelche Benchmarks mit der CPU. 
Wenn überhaupt limitiert meine aktuelle GPU.
Und die habe ich bewusst so gekauft, weil ich eine 6970/570/580 viel zu teuer finde.
Da warte ich lieber auf die nächste Generation der GPUs. Vermutlich wird es eine 7950 werden...

Selbst wenn sich alle bisherigen Benchmarks zum FX 8150 bestätigen, bräuchte ich die Mehrleistung des neuen BD oder einer vergleichbaren Intel-CPU nicht.
Brauchen die BD-Kritiker wirklich extremste CPU-Rechenpower zu Hause in ihren Systemen?


----------



## Rico2751988 (9. Oktober 2011)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Mein PII 955-er (C3/3,6GHz) ist für mich mehr als ausreichend.
> Ich konvertiere keine Videos, und mache auch nicht ständig irgendwelche Benchmarks mit der CPU.
> Wenn überhaupt limitiert meine aktuelle GPU.
> Und die habe ich bewusst so gekauft, weil ich eine 6970/570/580 viel zu teuer finde.
> ...



Meine Reden. Aber seien wir ehrlich, damit verhält es sich so wie mit viel PS im Auto: Guck mal, was ich hab, mehr als du 
Brauchen tut das keiner 
Aber ist doch schön wenn wir mal darüber reden können.
Ich bastel z.B. gerne am PC. Mich freut es, wenn neue, leistungsstärkere Komponenten erscheinen, die bau ich ein, um, übertakte sie, benche und freu mir nen Ast darüber, dass der neue Rechner xx% mehr Leistung bringt als der alte. Das die Leistung des alten noch laaange gereicht hätte, dabei völlig vergessen. Dann geh ich hin und schreib in Foren wie geil schnell doch mein Rechner ist. Das ist mein Ernst jetzt, ist ein Hobby von mir, wen juckts 

Und es brauch mir keiner sagen, dass es nicht so ist. Kein Mensch BRAUCHT ne Highend-CPU oder z.B. ne GTX580. Nice to have aber die paar Freaks, sorry Enthusiasten, wo es wirklich SINNVOLL ist... lassen wir mal außen vor


----------



## Verminaard (9. Oktober 2011)

Rico2751988 schrieb:


> Und es brauch mir keiner sagen, dass es nicht so ist. Kein Mensch BRAUCHT ne Highend-CPU oder z.B. ne GTX580. Nice to have aber die paar Freaks, sorry Enthusiasten, wo es wirklich SINNVOLL ist... lassen wir mal außen vor


 
Dann braucht auch kein Mensch laut deiner Aussage einen weiteren Fortschritt?
Dann koennten wir hier dicht machen.
Intel versorgt uns nun bis an unser Ende mit Sandybridge und AMD bringt noch den BD wie er jetzt ist raus, dann ist Schluss.
Keine Entwicklung mehr, kein gar nichts.
nVidia kann auch dicht machen, wenn wir nicht mal eine GTX580 brauchen.

Ich habe ja die Hoffnung, das die Softwarebranche etwas hinterherkommt, damit die aktuelle Hardware ausgereizt wird.
Mir fehlen so Spielehersteller wie Origin damals, wo man wusste, beim naechsten WingCommander Teil reicht die Hardware einfach nicht.

Wenn sich Intel und AMD bzw. nVidia und AMD nicht gegenseitig treiben wuerden, wuerden wir heute noch mit nem Pentium 2 oder was weis ich was rumgurken und uns an Strichgrafiken erfreuen. Das einzige Problem im Moment sind die Konsolen bzw. die Spieleschmieden die lieber den einfachen, schnellen Weg des Geldes gehen.
Aber das hatten wir heute schon mal, von wegen Kapitalismus und Gier.

Ich persoenlich wuerde mir noch mehr Konkurrenz zu AMD/Intel/nVidia wuenschen.

Und mit unter aus diesen Gruenden sehe ich die volaeufig bekannte Entwicklung und Status des BD etwas kritisch.
Solang Intel nicht getrieben wird, muessen die nicht großartige Neuerungen bringen. Die Softwarebranche tritt eh auf der Stelle.

Schade eigentlich, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Wer weis was uns am 12. wirklich erwartet.

mfG
V.


----------



## da_exe (10. Oktober 2011)

Die Wirtschaft und die Forschung/Militiär geben den Ton der Entwicklung und nich die privaten Endverbraucher. Da wo die meiste Kohle zu holen ist, da ist die Aufmerksamkeit.
Sieht man ja an den ganzen Spieleherstellern, die lieber die Konsoleros abschöpfen als Technik state of the art zu liefern, bestes Beispiel Crytek oder das kommende Windows.

Apropo Windows, das letzte Fünkchen Hoffnung ist noch ne Software System Optimierung, die hilft, den Bulldozer vernünftig auszulasten. Auch die Stromaufnahme sollte wohl sinken, wenn die Fertigung reibungslos funktioniert. Aber wenns so bleibt, wird man echt wohl oder übel erst bei Vishera guten Gewissens zu schlagen können.


----------



## Alex555 (10. Oktober 2011)

Es wäre schon okay, wenn der FX 8150 mit dem I5 2500k mithalten kann, solange der Preis stimmt. 
Nachdem man am Anfang den Bulldozer gerade mal zugetraut hat, die alten Phenoms um ein wenig zu übertreffen, sieht es doch schon viel besser aus. Interessant wäre ein Vergleich FX 8150- I5 2500k - I7 2600K . 
Dass der I7 2600k weiterhin schneller ist als der schnellste Bulldozer ist mittlerweile klar, AMD wird wieder nur über den Preis konkurrieren können! 
Mitgelieferte Wakü beim Topmodell freut mich aber, sieht so aus als könne man ordentlich ocen! (Hoffentlich wirds kein Hitzkopf)


----------



## dochurt (10. Oktober 2011)

Alex555 schrieb:


> Interessant wäre ein Vergleich FX 8150- I5 2500k - I7 2600K .
> (Hoffentlich wirds kein Hitzkopf)


 Für wenn ist das denn Interessant, Fanboys um dann wieder irgendwelche Kriege loszueisen ? - Meiner Meinung nach ist das der falsche Weg !

Für mich als Am3+ Nutzer möchte ich vergleiche zu der Vorgänger-Generation sehen, da bringen mir die Vergleiche zu einer anderen Plattform rein gar nichts. Weil ich dann den Sockel wechseln müsste. Deshalb wünsche ich mir, dass man die FX8xxx/FX6xxx/FX4xxx mit den X6/X4/X3 vergleicht. Viele besitzen ein AM3/+ Mainboard, eine neue CPU-Generation sollte mir also ein Kaufanreiz bieten um meine ältere oder neue Plattform upzugraden


----------



## bulldozer (10. Oktober 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> Seine Aussage war in Bezug auf das vorhandene Budget und damit hat er vollkommen recht. AMD hat weit weniger Forschungs -und Entwicklungsgeld zur Verfügung und sie sind immernoch gut im Geschäft!


 
Ja aber was hat das denn gebracht? Nichts.
Die ganzen 5 Jahre Entwicklung und Forschung und unmengen and Kosten für nichts.. das ist das traurige.

Mit einem Phenom II refresh wäre man besser gefahren und hätte auch eine enorme Kosten- bzw. Zeitersparnis gehabt.

Habe hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Donanimhaber Test des FX-8150:

http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/773/76567436.jpg

http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/9510/16317183.jpg

http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/1047/26739272.jpg

http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/6289/80543057.jpg

http://img805.imageshack.us/img805/5061/75467913.jpg

http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/7959/62667814.jpg

http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/4241/9copyk.jpg

http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/4074/11copyxa.jpg


----------



## mak111 (10. Oktober 2011)

naja mit intel wird er sicher nicht mit halten können


----------



## Rico2751988 (10. Oktober 2011)

mak111 schrieb:


> naja mit intel wird er sicher nicht mit halten können


 
Mein Gott das brauch er doch auch gar nicht. Wie Dochurt schon gesagt hat, ein Vergleich zu den Vorgängern von AMD wäre viel besser, damit man abwägen kann ob sich aufrüsten lohnt. Wenn Bulli die gleiche Pro-Takt-Leistung wie mein 1100T hätte, ich ihn aber weitaus höher takten könnte, würde ich ihn kaufen. Das wäre für mich ein technischer Fortschritt.



bulldozer schrieb:


> Ja aber was hat das denn gebracht? Nichts.
> Die ganzen 5 Jahre Entwicklung und Forschung und unmengen and Kosten für nichts.. das ist das traurige.
> 
> Mit einem Phenom II refresh wäre man besser gefahren und hätte auch eine enorme Kosten- bzw. Zeitersparnis gehabt.
> ...


 
Alter guckt euch mal die meisten Diagramme an  Die Balken sagen optisch aus, dass Sandy etwa den doppelten Dampf von FX und 1100T hätte und dann guckt euch mal die Werte dazu an, wer macht denn so krasse Diagramme, Intel selbst 

Beim zweiten von oben: 5835 zu 6690 und der Balken ist DREI MAL so hoch wie geil.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Oktober 2011)

Die Skalierung ist egal, die Werte zählen.


----------



## tripping (10. Oktober 2011)

hahahaha geb dir recht rico richtige intel scala

und ich hole mir bulli so oder so wenn er übermorgen raus kommt egal wie toll er is oder auch nich weil ich die neue technik toll finde


----------



## chrisbo (10. Oktober 2011)

Also wenn diese Balken wirklich annähernd stimmen sollten, dann wird der FX ein Fiasko wie man es sich in seinen schlimmsten Träumen nicht gewagt hätte vorzustellen.

AMD hatte damals aus dem K6-krüppel gelernt, und massiv die FP-leistung mit dem Athlon erhöht. Jetzt, so scheints, geht man wieder genau den entgegengestzten Weg und beschneidet die FPU erheblich. Eigentlich hat der Zambesi 8 Int- und 4 FPU-Einheiten und nach Adam Riese wird er z.B. bei Spielen gar nichts reissen.


----------



## eLe_ (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich verstehe nicht, wie einige Leute hier vor wirklich offiziellen benchmarks schon die komplette Architektur des bulli vorverurteilen. Wenn es stimmt, dass durch die modulbauweise 90% der Leistung auf 56% der Fläche Zweier "kompletter" kerne erreicht wird, dann ist diese Bauweise genial. Zumindest in der theorie. In spätestens 2 Tagen werden wir sehen wie weit der bulli entwickelt ist


----------



## Kuschluk (10. Oktober 2011)

Rico2751988 schrieb:


> Und es brauch mir keiner sagen, dass es nicht so ist. Kein Mensch BRAUCHT ne Highend-CPU oder z.B. ne GTX580. Nice to have aber die paar Freaks, sorry Enthusiasten, wo es wirklich SINNVOLL ist... lassen wir mal außen vor


 
Gutes beispiel ein kollege ausm TS. Ich hab ihn wirklich gern aber dieses ICH BRAUCHE KEINE SCHNELLERE HARDWARE gefasel ... 

jetzt hat er sich mit mir BF 3 gekauft. Und mein rechner reicht laut beta nicht wirklich dafür aus. ich habe min FPS von 38 auf Caspian wenn alles an ist was in der beta anzuschalten ist. => ob sich viele darüber freuen würden ist mir relativ egal ich sehe nur die tatsache dass es nicht optimal läuft. 

Die Hardware ist nur das Werkzeug die Software auszuführen  

=> der kollege spielt locker das 4 fache meiner spielzeit investiert aber gleichzeitig weniger in hardware bei höherem einkommen. 

=> das ist für mich OK solange nicht gejammert wird! 

die tatsache dass man mit nem ruckelndem game von leuten die es schön flüssig spielen einfach weggenatzt wird ist nicht abzustreiten. Und dann ist das geheule groß ! (davon ab spiele ich aus spaß an der freude  je hübscher desto besser => mir auch mehr geld wert)


Auch geht es bei dem maximalen erfolg einer architektur nicht nur um die highend user !

warum ist ein i3 2100 fast so schnell wie ein phenom II 955 x4 ? bei der hälfte an kernen und stromverbrauch(Quelle PCGH CPU AMD INTEL VERGLEICH ) !

wenn das bully topmodell 100x so schnell wie der sandy i7 wäre dann wären auch die billigeren produkte um einiges schneller. Aktuell hat das weniger einfluss auf die Preise weil Intel zu jeder amd cpu nen passenden konkurrenten bereits auf dem markt hat => i5 2500k steigt sogar im preis weil AMD so schlechte ergebnisse mit bully macht.

=> wäre der bulldozer einen guten ecken schneller wäre das besser für uns alle ! => denn intel würde ehr günstiger und insgesammt würde die RECHENLEISTUNG / GELD auch steigen.


Dein kommentar oben klingt wie alte leute: Früher war alles besser oder warum soll ich was ändern.  => damit es noch besser wird. 






eLe_ schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, wie einige Leute hier vor wirklich offiziellen benchmarks schon die komplette Architektur des bulli vorverurteilen. Wenn es stimmt, dass durch die modulbauweise 90% der Leistung auf 56% der Fläche Zweier "kompletter" kerne erreicht wird, dann ist diese Bauweise genial. Zumindest in der theorie. In spätestens 2 Tagen werden wir sehen wie weit der bulli entwickelt ist


 
Auch dieses Argument wird dir zum glück die Zeit nehmen  ich freue mich schon aufs release damit endlich diese " offiziell wisst ihr noch gar nix" leute weg sind ^^ (soll ich dann auch jedes mal dazu schreiben offiziell sehe ich dass er kacke ist ? )  => diese posts gibts hier ca 10000000000000000000x ^^

Nich böse gemeint ich freu mich dadurch nur echt aufs release ^^


----------



## Regza (10. Oktober 2011)

Na dann muss ich es wohl nicht bereuen , mir vor einer Woche einen I5-2500k gekauft zu haben


----------



## spionkaese (10. Oktober 2011)

Regza schrieb:


> Na dann muss ich es wohl nicht bereuen , mir vor einer Woche einen I5-2500k gekauft zu haben


Und ich werde bereuen das ich immernoch nicht genug Geld habe um ihn mir zu kaufen.
Bis ich dann alles zusammen habe hat sich der Preis bestimmt verdoppelt


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Oktober 2011)

Rico2751988 schrieb:


> Mein Gott das brauch er doch auch gar nicht. Wie Dochurt schon gesagt hat, ein Vergleich zu den Vorgängern von AMD wäre viel besser, damit man abwägen kann ob sich aufrüsten lohnt. Wenn Bulli die gleiche Pro-Takt-Leistung wie mein 1100T hätte, ich ihn aber weitaus höher takten könnte, würde ich ihn kaufen. Das wäre für mich ein technischer Fortschritt.


 
Und was macht der Neukäufer? Greift der, weil er so altruistisch ist zum schlechteren Produkt?
Fakt ist: Ohne wirkliche Konkurrenzfähiges Produkt kann AMD sich auf Dauer nicht im Desktop CPU Markt halten.
Da hilfts der Firma auch nichts wenns ie es für den Kunden übern Preis macht, AMD kommt dadurch nicht wieder aus den roten Zahlen.
Und alles schönreden, so wie du es machst, hilft auch keinem weiter.
Wenns dir wurscht ist was eine CPU kann dann bist du hier meiner Meinung nach auf der falschen Internetseite.



eLe_ schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, wie einige Leute hier vor wirklich offiziellen benchmarks schon die komplette Architektur des bulli vorverurteilen. Wenn es stimmt, dass durch die modulbauweise 90% der Leistung auf 56% der Fläche Zweier "kompletter" kerne erreicht wird, dann ist diese Bauweise genial. Zumindest in der theorie. In spätestens 2 Tagen werden wir sehen wie weit der bulli entwickelt ist


 
Die Benches von der türkischen Website sowie das Video sind aber offiziell.



MfDoom schrieb:


> Das ist Ansichtssache



Warum?


@Kuschluck:
In Games ist der i3 sogar vorn.


----------



## Fuzi0n (10. Oktober 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die Skalierung ist egal, die Werte zählen.


 Dumm nur, wenn mit jedem Bench anders skaliert wird. So was sollte man grundsätzlich vermeiden.


----------



## MfDoom (10. Oktober 2011)

OMG immer dasselbe. Irgendeine Firma, AMD oder Intel hat die schnelleren Prozzis. Das war schon immer so, meistens war es Intel. Aber Amd gibt es trozdem noch, man kann damit dieselben Dinge tun wie mit Intel ^^

@Goldenmic: Es ist Ansichtssache weil ich lieber einen fx nehmen würde.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Oktober 2011)

Fuzi0n schrieb:


> Dumm nur, wenn mit jedem Bench anders skaliert wird. So was sollte man grundsätzlich vermeiden.



Dann schau halt auf die Zahlen wie jeder andere auch.
Steht doch alles da. Klar sind die Folien unvorteilhaft, aber das kann man höchstens der Website und sonst niemanden vorwerfen.



MfDoom schrieb:


> OMG immer dasselbe. Irgendeine Firma, AMD oder Intel hat die schnelleren Prozzis. Das war schon immer so, meistens war es Intel. Aber Amd gibt es trozdem noch.
> 
> @Goldenmic: Es ist Ansichtssache weil ich lieber einen fx nehmen würde.


 
Dann nimm halt einen, kannst ja mit deinem Geld machen was du willst.
Raten würde dir aufgrund aktueller Lage wohl niemand dazu.


----------



## eLe_ (10. Oktober 2011)

Vllt hab ich mich etwas falsch ausgedrückt. Ich denke, dass amd mit der modulbauweise auf dem richtigen weg ist auch wenn der B1 nicht die erhoffte leistung bringt. Früher oder später muss auch Intel über eine platzsparende Bauweise nachdenken, weil irgendwann die 6 kerne nicht mehr ausreichen werden (wann auch immer das passiert) auf lange Sicht hat amd schon nen Entwicklungsschritt in die Richtung getan, auch wenn die erste baureihe nicht der Hit ist. sie können mit der neuen Architektur für die Zukunft weiterentwickeln. Das ist meine meinung,.die gerne kritisiert werden darf  btw: ich hab momentan nen Intel


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Oktober 2011)

eLe_ schrieb:


> Vllt hab ich mich etwas falsch ausgedrückt. Ich denke, dass amd mit der modulbauweise auf dem richtigen weg ist auch wenn der B1 nicht die erhoffte leistung bringt.



FX Next: Kommender Bulldozer mit Piledriver-Kernen soll 10 Prozent schneller rechnen - bulldozer

Der B2 wohl auch nicht. Aber gleich bin ich eh wieder der böse weil ich nicht dran "glaube" das da in x-Monaten was kommt das alles wegbasht. Hatten wir ja schon 



> Früher oder später muss auch Intel über eine platzsparende Bauweise nachdenken, weil irgendwann die 6 kerne nicht mehr ausreichen werden (wann auch immer das passiert) auf lange Sicht hat amd schon nen Entwicklungsschritt in die Richtung getan, auch wenn die erste baureihe nicht der Hit ist. sie können mit der neuen Architektur für die Zukunft weiterentwickeln. Das ist meine meinung,.die gerne kritisiert werden darf  btw: ich hab momentan nen Intel



Du weißt aber schon das Intel SMT hat?
Ich meine die holen bis zu 30% mehr Leistung raus, dafür das sie größtenteils ein paar mehr Register dranhängen. Aber bevor ich wieder Haue von Skysnake bekomme bitte ich ihn doch mal zu erklären wieviel oder was da genau doppelt vorhanden ist.
Was ich damit sagen will:
Grade an nem Game wie BF3 sieht man wieviel Intel aus wenig Die Fläche rausholen kann. SMT bringt 25% mehr Leistung als wenn man die 4 Kerne ohne SMT nutzt.
Ich finde das Intel in diesen Belangen eher die Nase vorn hat, als aufholbedarf. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Fuzi0n (10. Oktober 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Dann schau halt auf die Zahlen wie jeder andere auch.


 Naja, muss man erzwungenerweise, also im Kopf den prozentualen Unterschied für jeden Bench Grob ausrechnen. Das geht natürlich auch einfacher, wenn die Skalierung einfach beibehalten wird. ^^ Aber glaube nicht, dass das jeder macht... Viele Menschen lassen sich von sowas verleiten, deshalb wird sowas auch gerne mal zu Marketingzwecken eingesetzt. 



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ohne wirkliche Konkurrenzfähiges Produkt kann  AMD sich auf Dauer nicht im Desktop CPU Markt halten.


 Stimmt. Und Intels Prozessorpreise würden sich dann auch gleich verdoppeln. Herrlich.


----------



## MfDoom (10. Oktober 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Dann schau halt auf die Zahlen wie jeder andere auch.
> Steht doch alles da. Klar sind die Folien unvorteilhaft, aber das kann man höchstens der Website und sonst niemanden vorwerfen.


 Jo und auf den Folien werden 3Fps unterschied Megaaufgeblasen. 



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Dann nimm halt einen, kannst ja mit deinem Geld machen was du willst.
> Raten würde dir aufgrund aktueller Lage wohl niemand dazu.


 das geht mir am A. vorbei was du rätst habe ich zur genüge gelesen. Du machst den Fehler jedem deine Meinung aufzwingen zu wollen. Du musst dich hier ja nicht zum "Bösen" machen, es ist ein Amd-Bulldozer-Release-Thread  Das sich hier ein paar Leute darauf freuen solltest du auch verstehen können.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich untermauere meine Meinung zumindest in der Regel mit Fakten 
Und um mehr gehts mir auch nicht. Aber ich sag ja auch nichts gegen Leute die ihr Geld der Kirche spenden. Wobei ich schon überlege damit anzufangen.


----------



## Kuschluk (10. Oktober 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich untermauere meine Meinung zumindest in der Regel mit Fakten
> Und um mehr gehts mir auch nicht. Aber ich sag ja auch nichts gegen Leute die ihr Geld der Kirche spenden. Wobei ich schon überlege damit anzufangen.


 
mic hat schon recht. 

Ein produkt muss dem kunden gefallen und sich selbst gut verkaufen.

ne billige bunte box damit lockst du nen 12 jährigen und ne standard wakü ? (ich hab selbst lange von ner wakü geträumt und wenn man dann schon extra kohle bezahlt sollte es meiner meinung nach sehr universell sein => außer gpu kühler werd ich mich wohl erst von teilen trennen wenn diese DEFEKT sind (dann ist es vielleicht nichtmal sooo teuer)=> ich bin von reinen wakü cpu kühlern über wakü startersets im endeffekt doch bei gut 400 Euro Einzelteilen gelandet (und hatte kein vorwissen in sachen wakü => foren tutorials danke an die leute die sowas machen) Ist zwar nen nettes angebot aber wenn ich gucke was so ein CPU only kühler kostet lohnt es sich sicher nicht (denke der AMD wasserkühler wird nicht so universell sein wie die die frei auf dem markt sind).

Ohnehin ist es dreist von AMD die leute quasi ins OC zu treiben indem man nen besseren kühler beilegt  => sie sollten lieber direkt selbst (mit garantie) mehr clock geben  aber dann sind wieder weniger prozzis verwertbar => rechnet sich nicht.



Es ist auch nicht wie immer (dass mal intel mal amd vorne liegt) AMD  hängt immer weiter zurückt und haben eh schon nicht den ultra anteil am markt.

Mehr leistung in weniger kernen ist obendrein kompromissloser  und zickt nicht bei einfacher software


PS: LEUTE DIE SAGEN ICH KAUFE BULLY AUS BASTELSPASS UND SPASS AN DER FREUDE WERDEN VON MIR AUCH NICHT KRITISIERT ! Nur es gibt genug hier die "unwahrheiten" verbreiten und das ding höher heben als es bully verdient hat. => jemand der leistung sucht und sich hier anliest ist dann evtl verwirrt ! 

=> Der PCGH AMD INTEL PROZZI test mit diesen diagrammen ist ein endgeiles ding ! finde danach sollte man CPU kaufen ! (sehr cool die unterteilung GESAMT / GAMING / Anwendungen) könnten nur ein paar modelle sein damit jeder laie sieht was sache ist (aber wenn man das zahlensystem der hersteller verstanden hat und sich die hardwaredaten anguckt ist auch so super)


----------



## PsychoQeeny (10. Oktober 2011)

Diese 3D-Mark 2001 oder 2006 werte, kann man getrost in den Skat drücken... und diese von DonaminHaber stammenden Benches gleich mit(keine ausführungen über system und Einstellungen) ...
Die benches von Lab501 sprechen eine eindeutige Sprache, der FX ist in 4 Thread anwendungen sogar einen Ph2 unterlegen, das gleiche hatten wir auch beim ph1, der war nämlich dem x2 auch unterlegen und erst in Anwendungen die seine 4 threads nützten konnte er Punkten... gleiches scheint beim Bulldoser auch der Fall zu sein .
Aber wenigstens(hoffentlich), gibt es zu dem debakel nicht auch noch sowas wie den TLB Bug (wenn es stimmt das win7 nicht 100% FX kompatibel ist, steht AMD aber schon mit einen Bein in solch ähnlichen mißt drin)


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Oktober 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> (wenn es stimmt das win7 nicht 100% FX kompatibel ist, steht AMD aber schon mit einen Bein in solch ähnlichen mißt drin)


 
Den Schuh müssen sich AMD und Microsoft aber dann auch anziehen, denn sie hatten genug Zeit gehabt, gemeinsam das Problem zu lösen.
Oder Intel hat Microsoft Geld bezahlt, damit die Redmonder nichts unternehmen.


----------



## dochurt (10. Oktober 2011)

@kauschluk, Ich kaufe meine CPUs nicht nach Diagrammen, weil mein Anforderungsprofil nicht in den selbigen vorkommt 

Genauso wenig kaufe ich mir eine CPU die mir in einen Forum empfohlen wird, vergleiche mit mehreren Benchmarks/Reviews/Tests ist da der richtige Weg und nicht das was ein anderer gerne hätte . Das bei einen Neukauf einer neuen Plattform imo nur Intel in Frage kommt, hat wohl mittlerweile selbst der Hardcore-FB mitbekommen. Allerdings ist es im Endeffekt doch so, jeder kann sich das Kaufen was er für richtig hält - Es ist sein Geld nicht deins/meins oder von irgendeinen anderen ! Wenn man dann später merkt, dass man evtl. die falsche Hardware gekauft hat, ist das im Nachhinein der beste Lernfaktor für die Zukunft .
Deshalb halte ich auch nichts von Kaufberatungs-Threads, wo dann vllt. 60-70% sagen nimm nen Intel und der Rest sagt AMD ist auch jut 

Meistens arten diese Freds dann noch in FB-Kriege aus, weil jeder eine andere Meinung zum Thema hat .

Die Leute die sich schon vor einigen Wochen ein neues Brett ala Am3+ gekauft um einen Bulli drauf zuschnallen, sind im Popo gebissen - Denn wenn ein x4/x6 drauf sitzt ist ein Upgrade auf Bulli nicht erforderlich. Was irgendwann mal mit BD2 kommen wird, ist zzt. reines Spekulation und immer schön dran denken, dass die Konkurrenz nicht schlafen wird


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Oktober 2011)

dochurt schrieb:


> Die Leute die sich schon vor einigen Wochen ein neues Brett ala Am3+ gekauft um einen Bulli drauf zuschnallen, sind im Popo gebissen - Denn wenn ein x4/x6 drauf sitzt ist ein Upgrade auf Bulli nicht erforderlich. Was irgendwann mal mit BD2 kommen wird, ist zzt. reines Spekulation und immer schön dran denken, dass die Konkurrenz nicht schlafen wird


 
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der Bulldozer Refresh aber jetzt auch AM3+ kompatible ist, ist für mich nun sehr hoch, es wird wie beim Phenom laufen. Erst der zweite Aufguss bringt das, was der erste eigentlich bringen sollte. Dass AMD dann wieder ein Jahr zu spät dran ist, ist klar, aber immerhin.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (10. Oktober 2011)

dochurt schrieb:


> @kauschluk, Ich kaufe meine CPUs nicht nach Diagrammen, weil mein Anforderungsprofil nicht in den selbigen vorkommt
> 
> Genauso wenig kaufe ich mir eine CPU die mir in einen Forum empfohlen wird, vergleiche mit mehreren Benchmarks/Reviews/Tests ist da der richtige Weg und nicht das was ein anderer gerne hätte .



So mache ich es auch , ich hab ende Januar mein Pc aufgerüstet ... Ich wollte die beste CPU + Rest zu einen vernünftigen Preis , und 300€ für ein i7 hielt ich für angemessen(der x6 kostete da um die 250€ glaube ich).
Ich mache nicht den fehler, und schau erst auf den Preis und dann auf die Leistung... sondern erst auf die Leistung und dann auf den Preis ... und wenn der Preis nicht unverschämt ist(wie zb. beim GT) dann wird gekauft .
Ich hab da einen Grundsatz ... Spaaren sollte man nicht bei ---> Gesundheit, Technik,Genussmittel und dem Geschenk an die bessere hälfte


----------



## Kuschluk (10. Oktober 2011)

dochurt schrieb:


> @kauschluk, Ich kaufe meine CPUs nicht nach Diagrammen, weil mein Anforderungsprofil nicht in den selbigen vorkommt
> 
> Genauso wenig kaufe ich mir eine CPU die mir in einen Forum empfohlen wird, vergleiche mit mehreren Benchmarks/Reviews/Tests ist da der richtige Weg und nicht das was ein anderer gerne hätte .



? also diese diagramme spiegeln genau das wieder was ich sagen würde und aktuell auch genau Psychos meinung 

=> finde dort sieht man grade genau dass nicht mehr kerne + 3ghz maß aller dinge sind  ^^

ich such meine cpus eigentlich immer nach beste leistung für mein budget => wenns außerordentlich heraussticht (wie beim i7 2600k ) kann ich mich auch mal zu ner 300 euro cpu durchringen.




was habt ihr denn gegen diese seite: Test AMD- und Intel-CPUs/APUs: Übersicht und Kauf-Tipps inklusive Performance-Index (Oktober 2011) - cpu, amd, intel

ich finde grade wenn jemand weniger ahnung hat kann man dort super sehn was der prozessor im allgemeinen taugt ! 

kerne / threads hin oder her dort stehen fakten.

bin gespannt wo bully sich dort einreiht.


=> klar kann man dann noch den ein oder anderen gamebench nachsehn ...

Ich behaupte EPISCHE fehlkäufe lassen sich dank dieser tabelle ganz gut verhindern. Und egal was ich mir ansehe ich komme quasi zu dem selben schluss.


----------



## dochurt (10. Oktober 2011)

Schau mal hier rein : Test: Intel Core i3-2100T (Seite 3) - ComputerBase

Kann man schön die einzelnen CPUs miteinander vergleichen, mit Prozent zahlen und einige Games + die einzelnen Anwendungen. Lässt sich meiner Meinung 
nach gut vergleichen 

AnandTech bietet auch eine nette Funktion um einzelnen CPUs/GPUs miteinander zu vergleichen : AnandTech - Bench - CPU

Aber wie ich schon mal sagte, am besten mehrere Test sich anschauen .....


----------



## bulldozer (11. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der Bulldozer Refresh aber jetzt auch AM3+ kompatible ist, ist für mich nun sehr hoch, es wird wie beim Phenom laufen. Erst der zweite Aufguss bringt das, was der erste eigentlich bringen sollte. Dass AMD dann wieder ein Jahr zu spät dran ist, ist klar, aber immerhin.


wird wahrscheinlich darauf hinauslaufen, aber von Phenom zu Phenom II gab es wenigstens einen ordentlichen Sprung.
Wenn Piledriver tatsächlich nur 10% schneller sein soll macht das nicht viel Unterschied.




eLe_ schrieb:


> Vllt hab ich mich etwas falsch ausgedrückt. Ich denke, dass amd mit der modulbauweise auf dem richtigen weg ist auch wenn der B1 nicht die erhoffte leistung bringt. *Früher oder später muss auch Intel über eine platzsparende Bauweise nachdenken, weil irgendwann die 6 kerne nicht mehr ausreichen werden* (wann auch immer das passiert) auf lange Sicht hat amd schon nen Entwicklungsschritt in die Richtung getan, auch wenn die erste baureihe nicht der Hit ist. sie können mit der neuen Architektur für die Zukunft weiterentwickeln. Das ist meine meinung,.die gerne kritisiert werden darf  btw: ich hab momentan nen Intel


Nicht wirklich korrekt, das kann man pauschal gar nicht sagen.
Anscheinend reichen bei Intel sehr wohl noch 4 Kerne aus um AMDs 6-Kerner und bald sogar 8-Kerner in Schach zu halten, da greift dein Argument dann nicht.
Lieber 6 schnelle Kerne als 12 langsame die im Endeffekt die selbe Leistung bringen denn in low-threaded Programmen wird dann der 12-Kerner meilenweit zurück liegen (um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen). Hoffe für AMD, dass die das irgendwann mal begreifen und umsetzen werden.

Die Modulbauweise wäre wirklich sehr interessant gewesen, wenn sich die zwei Integer-Kerne innerhalb eines Modules bei low-threaded Anwendungen 'zusammenschließen' könnten und im Prinzip als einzelner simulierter Kern rechnen würden, dann wäre diese Architektur revolutionär, denn man hätte bei 4-Thread Anwendungen die gleiche Leistung wie bei 8-Thread Anwendungen.

Zum Thema platzsparende Bauweise: Dir is doch hoffentlich bewußt, dass Intel HT hat oder?

Mal ne generelle Frage: Weiss jemand ob wir um Punkt 0 Uhr mit den offiziellen Bulldozer Benches rechnen können oder wurde noch eine bestimmte Uhrzeit für das verfallen des NDA's genannt?


----------



## Sauerland (11. Oktober 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Dann schau halt auf die Zahlen wie jeder andere auch.
> Steht doch alles da. Klar sind die Folien unvorteilhaft, aber das kann man höchstens der Website und sonst niemanden vorwerfen.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Leute, warum so agressiv.

Warten wir doch alle erst einmal ganz gelassen ab, was die ersten Tests mit dem offiziell verteilten Bulldozer zeigen.

Dabei sollte man dann aber auch nicht vergessen, dass wohl noch nicht alle Biosversionen auf den diversen AMD3 /3+ Boards optimal eingestellt sind, warum wohl sonst hat AMD gleich ein Board mitgeschickt. Vielleicht läßt sich so dann auch noch das eine oder andere % pünktchen finden.

Auch könnte es doch noch so kommen, dass wie ja schon berichtet wurde, der Bulldozer aufgrund seiner Struktur viellicht doch auf ein Windowsupdate angewiesen ist, so wie seinerzeit z.B. beim Intel mit dem SMT fürs Hypertreading. Da brachte die Verbesserung seitens dem Windows Kernel ja auch mehr als 10% Leistungsplus. Da AMD hier ja bekannter Massen ganz andere Weg geht, scheint es doch nicht abwegig, dass die dafür auch einen angepassten Kernel benötigen, den sie entweder über eine spezielle sys-Datei wie schon bei den alten Proz. oder halt über einen Windows Patch beheben müssen.

Wir wissen ja nicht, inwieweit die Windowsentwicklung (hier Windows7) seitens AMD-Muster speziell für den Bulldozer abgelaufen ist. Fest steht allerdings, dass der Bulldozer eine ganz andere Struktur aufweist als z.B. die bisherigen Phenom und vor allem als die Intel Proz..

Es gibt halt so einiges, was sich wohl erst in absehbarer Zeit genauer herausstellen dürfte.

Wenn alle Spekulationen stimmen, dann dürften wir zumindest morgen etwas mehr wissen.

Übrigens gibt es hier ja schon einen Tread zu einem Verkaufsangebot hinsichtlich einem Komplettsystem, dass leider trotz des stolzen Preises von 1.079,-€ mehr als lächerlich ausgestattet ist. Ein FX 8150 gepart mit einer HD 6850 und 1333 Ram sowie einer 2.000 GByte Festplatte, na toll. Wissen wir doch, dass schon der Llano von dem 1866 Ram enorm Profitiert und in dieser Preisklasse es heute üblich ist eine SSD zu verbauen. Hier soll wohl nur der 8-Kerner als Zugpferd für den Preis herhalten.


Gruß


----------



## XE85 (11. Oktober 2011)

eLe_ schrieb:


> Früher oder später muss auch Intel über eine platzsparende Bauweise nachdenken



Wie kommst du zu dieser Aussage? intel erreicht auf einer Fläche von etwa. 180mm2 (so groß ist in etwa der CPU Teil eines Sandy Bridge Quad cores) die Leistung die ein BD mit 315mm2 erreicht, bzw. ist er sogar leicht schneller (unter der Vorrausetzung natürlich das sich die geleakten Werte bewahrheiten, aber daran zweifelt wohl kaum noch einer)- gut BD schleppt aus dem Server Bereich die HT Links mit, wobei im gegenzug der Sandy schon PCIe integriert hat. Und das bei gleicher Fertigungsgröße - da kommt eher der Eindruck auf als hätte AMD deutlichen Aufholbedarf was Leistung pro Fläche angeht, da das Modulkonzept, kombiniert mit vergleichsweise niedriger IPC offensichtlich nicht so richtig aufgeht.

mfg


----------



## dochurt (11. Oktober 2011)

@Sauerland: Ein Windowsupdate/Patch gibt es nur für Linux, passend dazu schreibt OBR :



> * Theres NO magical Windows patch for FX! *
> 
> 
> Hehe, some idiots and dreamers hopes in magical patch for Windows for  brutal FX performance. There is not any patch for Windows only for  Linux. And NO Windows 8 are NOT magical too! Ive tested FX under Win 8  Developer version and results was the same ...
> ...


Ins deutsche übersetzen muss man das nicht, versteht sich von selbst


----------



## blackout24 (11. Oktober 2011)

Was soll ich gestern morgen gesehn haben?


----------



## spionkaese (11. Oktober 2011)

dochurt schrieb:


> @Sauerland: Ein Windowsupdate/Patch gibt es nur für Linux, passend dazu schreibt OBR :
> 
> Ins deutsche übersetzen muss man das nicht, versteht sich von selbst


Einen Windowspatch gibts nur für Linux 
Ähm, ja


----------



## thysol (11. Oktober 2011)

dochurt schrieb:


> Ins deutsche übersetzen muss man das nicht, versteht sich von selbst


 
Der letzte Satz sagt glaube ich alles über Bulldozer, "*disaster is coming*".


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2011)

bulldozer schrieb:


> wird wahrscheinlich darauf hinauslaufen, aber von Phenom zu Phenom II gab es wenigstens einen ordentlichen Sprung.
> Wenn Piledriver tatsächlich nur 10% schneller sein soll macht das nicht viel Unterschied.



Die 10% sind doch jetzt auch nur reine Spekulation, mit einem möglichen Windows Patch kann Bulldozer schon um 10% zulegen und wenn der Refresh noch mehr drauflegen kann, wird das schon was.
Zumindest beim Cache müssen sie was machen, der scheint ja gar nicht vorhanden zu sein.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Oktober 2011)

FX Next: Kommender Bulldozer mit Piledriver-Kernen soll 10 Prozent schneller rechnen - bulldozer

Da die Aussage von AMD kommt kann man also auch durchaus damit rechnen das die IPC nochmal 10% abnimmt, sie dann aber ein Modul mit 3 Integer Kernen rausbringen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2011)

Beachte das Wort "soll".
Außerdem sind 10% mehr Leistung pro Takt auch schon wieder normal, war bei Sandy vs. Lynnfield nicht anders.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Oktober 2011)

Was soll denn beim Piledriver eigentlich genau passieren?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2011)

Keine Ahnung, das ist ja nur der Codename.


----------



## Rico2751988 (11. Oktober 2011)

Weiß man denn jetzt eigentlich schon etwas über die Taktbarkeit des Bulldozer?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2011)

Keine Ahnung, warte einfach die Testergebnisse ab.


----------



## Fischer995 (11. Oktober 2011)

Genau wie vorausgesagt. Bin so froh das ich den i7 2600k genommen hab statt aufn bulli zu warten .


----------



## Rico2751988 (11. Oktober 2011)

Fischer995 schrieb:


> Genau wie vorausgesagt. Bin so froh das ich den i7 2600k genommen hab statt aufn bulli zu warten .


 
Warum das denn? Den 2600k hättest du doch jetzt billiger bekommen als für was du ihn früher gekauft hast 

Ich besorg mir einen Bulli, bench den mal selbst und vergleich ihn mit meinem 1100T. Vielleicht kann ich ihn höher takten als meinen jetzigen. Wenn er dann wirklich so crapig ist, Ebay


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2011)

Der 2600 ist eh Geschichte, der 2700 kommt bald und dann hat man nicht mehr das Topmodell.
Das heißt, 2600er wieder verkloppen und 2700er holen.


----------



## Rico2751988 (11. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der 2600 ist eh Geschichte, der 2700 kommt bald und dann hat man nicht mehr das Topmodell.
> Das heißt, 2600er wieder verkloppen und 2700er holen.


 
Ich habe mal für die Ironie auf gefällt mir geklickt 
Btw, fühl dich nicht angebaggert aber deine Beiträge mag ich noch am liebsten hier 

Aber: Es gab auch welche, die einen 1090T hatten und sich dann den 1100T geholt haben *LOL* Gibts alles.

Hoffentlich ist die Pro-Takt-Leistung höher oder egal 1100T, bei höherem Takt wär er dann für mich Interessant


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Oktober 2011)

Kostet ja nur 500€


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2011)

Rico2751988 schrieb:


> Btw, fühl dich nicht angebaggert aber deine Beiträge mag ich noch am liebsten hier


 
Danke, sehr schönes Kompliment. 

Jop, ab und wann mal ein paar Seitenhiebe in die eine oder andere Richtung schadet ja auch nicht.
Viele i7 980X Besitzer haben gekotzt, als der 990X rauskam, sie mussten wieder neu kaufen, damit sie das Top Modell haben. 

Der 1100T ist doch super, damit hast du eine Weile Ruhe, selbst wenn der Bulldozer bis 5GHz hoch geht, aber wer will den bei dem Takt 24/7 betreiben?



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Kostet ja nur 500€



Wen meinst du?


----------



## Rico2751988 (11. Oktober 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Kostet ja nur 500€


 
Bitte was? 500? Welcher? Hab ich da was überlesen???


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2011)

Rico2751988 schrieb:


> Bitte was? 500? Welcher? Hab ich da was überlesen???


 
Frage ich mich auch gerade.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Oktober 2011)

Der i7-2700k soll für 500€ kommen.


----------



## Rico2751988 (11. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Danke, sehr schönes Kompliment.
> 
> Jop, ab und wann mal ein paar Seitenhiebe in die eine oder andere Richtung schadet ja auch nicht.
> Viele i7 980X Besitzer haben gekotzt, als der 990X rauskam, sie mussten wieder neu kaufen, damit sie das Top Modell haben.
> ...


 

Ich teste, übertakte und benche mehr als ich die Leistung BRAUCHE   Wenn es danach geht hab ich jetzt schon mehr als genug ich freue mich  einfach an neuer Technik.
Ich lasse alles 24/7 Limit laufen. Meinen alten 940BE habe ich permanent bei 1.7 Vcore schwitzen lassen


----------



## Rico2751988 (11. Oktober 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Der i7-2700k soll für 500€ kommen.


 
Ähm, wer hat denn von dem geredet 

Die letzte Übel-Preis CPU, die ich mir gekauft hab war ein 1050-Euro-FX


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich möchte mich berichtigen:
CPU-Support-Liste bestätigt: Core i7-2700K läuft mit 3,5 GHz - Update: Vorstellung am 23. Oktober? - cpu, sandy bridge


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Der i7-2700k soll für 500€ kommen.


 
Woher hast du das denn? 
Der 2700 wird den 2600 beerben, das heißt, dass der 2600er auslaufen wird, der 2700er wird statt 320 Dollar 340 Dollar kosten, laut Intel eben.
In der Realität wird er in etwa den gleichen Preis haben, plus 10% vielleicht.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab mich berichtigt.


> Update vom 22.09.2011
> Geht es nach den Kollegen der VR-Zone, so wird der Core i7-2700K preislich nicht den Core i7-2600K ersetzen, sondern sich mit 331 US-Dollar etwas oberhalb platzieren. Angeblich lässt er sich dafür ein bisschen übertakten, was uns aber unrealistisch erscheint: Das BLCK-Limit hängt eher vom Board ab und per Multi sind die maximal möglichen 5,7 GHz ohnehin mit Luftkühlung nicht zu erzielen. Der Verkaufsstart des Core i7-2700K soll im vierten Quartal erfolgen, unseren Quellen zufolge im Oktober oder November.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (12. Oktober 2011)

Wie es aussieht wird der Vorhang zum BD heute früh um 5:01 Uhr gelüftet.

Quelle:
Hardwareluxx - Prozessoren


----------



## Dante1611 (12. Oktober 2011)

Hoffen wir mal, dass er doch mehr reißt, als in den bisherigen Benches zu sehen war. Würde mir gerne so einen holen, aber nur wenn eben P/L stimmt...
Naja - Abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## Cleriker (12. Oktober 2011)

Ja, so eine Frechheit! Was fällt denen eigentlich ein? Wie soll ich denn so ruhig schlafen?


----------



## XE85 (12. Oktober 2011)

Da es mittlerweile den offiziellen Tests und den dazu gehörigen Thread  gibt gibt, geht es dort weiter:  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...zer-fx-8150-gelungenes-comeback-fuer-amd.html

mfg


----------

